# Ma la prima udienza di giudiziale come funziona ???



## Martoriato (9 Maggio 2015)

Abbiamo gia' fatto la presidenziale e la signora si e' beccata 500 Euro al mese di mantenimento anche se non abbiamo figli,e adesso ? Il suo avvocato ( noto cialtrone) alla presidenziale ha usato dei toni altisonanti e bla bla,il mio e' stato zitto ed ha ascoltato,spero che pero' per la prima udienza anche il mio cominci a battere i pugni,mentre invece io cosa devo fare ? Posso parlare e fare a pezzi la signora ? Devo stare zitto ? Se parlo e il suo avvocato mi interrompe posso incazzarmi ?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2015)

Quanto odio dopo cosi tanto amore...
ma perche...
Che depressione


----------



## Martoriato (9 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Quanto odio dopo cosi tanto amore...
> ma perche...
> Che depressione


Ma dillo a me !! Io nonostante il mio matrimonio fosse una farsa per fortuna porto con me solo i ricordi positivi. M'e' toccato a me portarla in tribunale con la giudiziale perche' quella per un anno si e' data alla macchia alle mie richieste di consensuale ha risposto solo una volta dicendo "scordatelo,ti levo le mutande"...:facepalm:


----------



## Eratò (9 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Abbiamo gia' fatto la presidenziale e la signora si e' beccata 500 Euro al mese di mantenimento anche se non abbiamo figli,e adesso ? Il suo avvocato ( noto cialtrone) alla presidenziale ha usato dei toni altisonanti e bla bla,il mio e' stato zitto ed ha ascoltato,spero che pero' per la prima udienza anche il mio cominci a battere i pugni,mentre invece io cosa devo fare ? Posso parlare e fare a pezzi la signora ? Devo stare zitto ? Se parlo e il suo avvocato mi interrompe posso incazzarmi ?


E che è? La guerra dei Roses....?


----------



## Martoriato (9 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che è? La guerra dei Roses....?


Pare di si...spero che almeno il giudice abbia un po' di buon senso e mandi a cag@re tutti e 4 e ci spedisca a casa...sai che voglia che ne ho di fare la guerra ?


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

perché ti odia così tanto?


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Abbiamo gia' fatto la presidenziale e la signora si e' beccata 500 Euro al mese di mantenimento anche se non abbiamo figli,e adesso ? Il suo avvocato ( noto cialtrone) alla presidenziale ha usato dei toni altisonanti e bla bla,il mio e' stato zitto ed ha ascoltato,spero che pero' per la prima udienza anche il mio cominci a battere i pugni,mentre invece io cosa devo fare ? Posso parlare e fare a pezzi la signora ? Devo stare zitto ? Se parlo e il suo avvocato mi interrompe posso incazzarmi ?



No, non puoi parlare se non interrogato.
E di rado il giudice ritiene necessario fare una domanda.
In ogni caso alzare i toni, usare frasi sprezzanti, essere istrionici od eccessivi, non viene ben visto.
Puoi chiedere di poter dire una cosa, sì. Il giudice è possibile che ti conceda tre minuti. Se cominci a perorare la tua causa, stai certo che dopo il primo minuto il giudice si infastidice e ti zittisce.

Nelle prime fasi è tutto uno scambio di carte. In svariate udienze non sarà neppure necessaria la vostra presenza, ma se la gestiranno solo gli avvocati.
Se non ti fidi del tuo, consultane un altro, tanto per stare tranquillo che il tuo stia agendo per il meglio.
Ma anche lì, a meno di non essere consigliato bene, tanto o capiti bene o capiti male.

Parlerai -e parlerete- quando e se arriverete alla fase dell'interrogatorio.

Entrambi gli avvocati stileranno una serie di domande, di cui prenderete visione entrambi, rivolte a voi e/o a chiunque ritengano opportuno.

le domande saranno in forma tale da rispondere sì o no (è vero che in data tal dei tali la signora Moglie ha mangiato un gallo nero?) ma dopo la risposta si può approfondire e spiegare.


Se tu hai uno stipendio superiore a quello di tua moglie e siete sposati da parecchi anni, con tutta probabilità l'assegno di mantenimento sarà confermato. A meno che tu non la stia lasciando epr tradimento provato, e che tu possa provare che il tradimento sia la causa della separazione.

Altrimenti ci si può giocare.

Comunque, chiudetela al più presto... consiglio spassionato...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Pare di si...spero che almeno il giudice abbia un po' di buon senso e mandi a cag@re tutti e 4 e ci spedisca a casa...sai che voglia che ne ho di fare la guerra ?



Non può decidere il giudice di "mandarvi a casa".
Il giudice va avanti con le fasi prestabilite -e non sono poche tra memorie contromemorie ricorsi interrogatori etc- fino a che non prende una decisione definitiva o fino a che VOI non riuscite a mettervi d'accordo...


----------



## Martoriato (10 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, non puoi parlare se non interrogato.
> E di rado il giudice ritiene necessario fare una domanda.
> In ogni caso alzare i toni, usare frasi sprezzanti, essere istrionici od eccessivi, non viene ben visto.
> Puoi chiedere di poter dire una cosa, sì. Il giudice è possibile che ti conceda tre minuti. Se cominci a perorare la tua causa, stai certo che dopo il primo minuto il giudice si infastidice e ti zittisce.
> ...



Il tradimento l'ho compiuto io ma sono ormai passati due anni e ci ho messo un anno e mezzo a portarla IO in tribunale...ma questa e' un altra storia.
Io la chiuderei anche subito ma quella mi vorra' restare attaccata perche' con la testa non c'e' molto,altroche'. Spero che il giudice tenga conto che a ottobre nascera' mio figlio e avro' un altro nucleo famigliare..


Grazie dei consigli :up:


----------



## Martoriato (10 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché ti odia così tanto?
> 
> ...



Mollata per un altra donna. E prima di me il suo ex findanzato la mollo' sull'altare per un altra donna 10 anni fa. La signora e' leggermente incazzata come si dice....:facepalm:


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2015)

Porca puttana.


----------



## Martoriato (10 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porca puttana.


Per dirla alla francese.....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mollata per un altra donna. E prima di me il suo ex findanzato la mollo' sull'altare per un altra donna 10 anni fa. La signora e' leggermente incazzata come si dice....:facepalm:


Minchia


----------



## sienne (11 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

credo, che sia inutile scriverlo, ma tant'è.
Quella signora, l'hai sposata. Hai scelto tu di averla vicino a te. Parlare di lei in certi termini, dopo averla tradita, mollata e con l'amante fatto un figlio, è bruttissimo e descrive più te che lei. La puoi denigrare quanto vuoi, che sia fuori di testa. Non cancella o giustifica quello che hai fatto. La rabbia come reazione, te la dovevi aspettare. Come minimo. 


sienne


----------



## Martoriato (11 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che sia inutile scriverlo, ma tant'è.
> Quella signora, l'hai sposata. Hai scelto tu di averla vicino a te. Parlare di lei in certi termini, dopo averla tradita, mollata e con l'amante fatto un figlio, è bruttissimo e descrive più te che lei. La puoi denigrare quanto vuoi, che sia fuori di testa. Non cancella o giustifica quello che hai fatto. La rabbia come reazione, te la dovevi aspettare. Come minimo.
> ...


mah....a dire il vero ero qui per sapere altre cose. Vabbè


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2015)

non l'ho mai scritto in nessuna storia, ma mi auguro che per arrivare al divorzio ti faccia passare le pene dell'infermo, quanto meno per la soddisfazione di non concederti quello che vuoi
E bada bene non perchè l'hai tradita ma per come parli di lei ora
E se parli di lei così anche davanti alla tua nuova compagna, i miei complimenti anche alla nuova signora
Che schifo, si può dire?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mollata per un altra donna. E prima di me il suo ex findanzato la mollo' sull'altare per un altra donna 10 anni fa. La signora e' leggermente incazzata come si dice....:facepalm:


ne deduco che se la tua attuale compagna dopo aver partorito si concedesse ad un altro uomo mollandoti, la baceresti in fronte e le daresti la tua benedizione bravo uomini così non se ne trovano più


----------



## sienne (11 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non l'ho mai scritto in nessuna storia, ma mi auguro che per arrivare al divorzio ti faccia passare le pene dell'infermo, quanto meno per la soddisfazione di non concederti quello che vuoi
> E bada bene non perchè l'hai tradita ma per come parli di lei ora
> E se parli di lei così anche davanti alla tua nuova compagna, i miei complimenti anche alla nuova signora
> Che schifo, si può dire?



Ciao

credo, che si possa dire ... 
Proprio per come ha parlato di lei ... volendo passare pure per vittima come preda da una fuori di testa. :unhappy:

Il tutto fa parte del pacchetto. Si può aspettare di tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## Martoriato (11 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non l'ho mai scritto in nessuna storia, ma mi auguro che per arrivare al divorzio ti faccia passare le pene dell'infermo, quanto meno per la soddisfazione di non concederti quello che vuoi
> E bada bene non perchè l'hai tradita ma per come parli di lei ora
> E se parli di lei così anche davanti alla tua nuova compagna, i miei complimenti anche alla nuova signora
> Che schifo, si può dire?


Mah sai,alla fine quella che passa pene più di tutti è lei e me ne dispiace,sicuramente farà così e mi toccherà stare al gioco, altro non posso fare. È curioso perché se poi uno della sua ex moglie parla in termini normali ed educati regolare si becca " ah ! Ma allora sei ancora innamorato di lei ! Povera la tua compagna,non vorrei essere lei".

Comunque come già detto ero venuto qui per sapere altro ma vedo che come al solito bisogna sempre stare attenti a pesare le parole "al grammo". Non importa,grazie a chi mi ha risposto,buona giornata.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mah sai,alla fine quella che passa pene più di tutti è lei e me ne dispiace,sicuramente farà così e mi toccherà stare al gioco, altro non posso fare. È curioso perché se poi uno della sua ex moglie parla in termini normali ed educati regolare si becca *" ah ! Ma allora sei ancora innamorato di lei ! Povera la tua compagna,non vorrei essere lei".*
> 
> Comunque come già detto ero venuto qui per sapere altro ma vedo che come al solito bisogna sempre stare attenti a pesare le parole "al grammo". Non importa,grazie a chi mi ha risposto,buona giornata.


Io non riesco ad immaginare cosa dovrebbe farmi mio marito per parlarne come ne parli tu e sinceramente mi stanno sul cazzo anche gli amici che parlano male della ex moglie. Soprattutto se è anche la madre dei loro figli
Tu l'hai tradita, tu te ne sei andato. Liberissimo di farlo ma porta almeno rispetto. Il rispetto dovuto a una persona che ha diviso con te una parte della vita.
Inoltre fossi io la tua nuova compagna sarei sinceramente preoccupata di fare un domani la medesima fine


----------



## zadig (11 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che sia inutile scriverlo, ma tant'è.
> Quella signora, l'hai sposata. Hai scelto tu di averla vicino a te. Parlare di lei in certi termini, dopo averla tradita, mollata e con l'amante fatto un figlio, è bruttissimo e descrive più te che lei. La puoi denigrare quanto vuoi, che sia fuori di testa. Non cancella o giustifica quello che hai fatto. La rabbia come reazione, te la dovevi aspettare. Come minimo.
> ...


brava Sienne.


----------



## zadig (11 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non riesco ad immaginare cosa dovrebbe farmi mio marito per parlarne come ne parli tu e sinceramente mi stanno sul cazzo anche gli amici che parlano male della ex moglie. Soprattutto se è anche la madre dei loro figli
> Tu l'hai tradita, tu te ne sei andato. Liberissimo di farlo ma porta almeno rispetto. Il rispetto dovuto a una persona che ha diviso con te una parte della vita.
> Inoltre fossi io la tua nuova compagna sarei sinceramente preoccupata di fare un domani la medesima fine


esatto: chi fa ad altri certe cose potrebbe farle anche a noi stessi.


----------



## Tessa (11 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mollata per un altra donna. E prima di me il suo ex findanzato la mollo' sull'altare per un altra donna 10 anni fa. La signora e' leggermente incazzata come si dice....:facepalm:


Martoriato ma tu non avevi già scritto?
Se sei tu il livore non ti è passato noto....
Non aspettavi un figlio dalla tua nuova compagna?


----------



## Martoriato (11 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Martoriato ma tu non avevi già scritto?
> Se sei tu il livore non ti è passato noto....
> Non aspettavi un figlio dalla tua nuova compagna?


Si sono io. Ma sai,non so se chiamarlo livore,diciamo che posso essere un tantino nervoso per l'udienza ma allo stesso tempo non vedo l'ora che inizi almeno gli si da una direzione perche' inutile dirlo uno vive con questa roba che ogni tanto torna fuori..e con questa situazione che ancora non e' definita. Per il resto 500 Euro al mese sono solo soldi,ma visto che la mia compagna aspetta un bambino sono 500 Euro che starebbero meglio in tasca a noi. Ma come ho gia' detto sono solo soldi,tutto il resto e' mal di testa e il saltuari incazzi che a stare a sentire qua non devo permettermi di avere perche' io sono il killer,il colpevole,l'assassino. E' colpa mia,l'errore l'ho fatto io etc etc,ero venuto qui a chiedere come si svolgesse l'udienza e solo Nausicaa ( di cui ricordo ancora la cortesia nell'altra sezione) si e' degnata di rispondermi. Va bene cosi'.


----------



## sienne (11 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Si sono io. Ma sai,non so se chiamarlo livore,diciamo che posso essere un tantino nervoso per l'udienza ma allo stesso tempo non vedo l'ora che inizi almeno gli si da una direzione perche' inutile dirlo uno vive con questa roba che ogni tanto torna fuori..e con questa situazione che ancora non e' definita. Per il resto 500 Euro al mese sono solo soldi,ma visto che la mia compagna aspetta un bambino sono 500 Euro che starebbero meglio in tasca a noi. Ma come ho gia' detto sono solo soldi,tutto il resto e' mal di testa e il saltuari incazzi che a stare a sentire qua non devo permettermi di avere perche' io sono il killer,il colpevole,l'assassino. E' colpa mia,l'errore l'ho fatto io etc etc,ero venuto qui a chiedere come si svolgesse l'udienza e solo Nausicaa ( di cui ricordo ancora la cortesia nell'altra sezione) si e' degnata di rispondermi. Va bene cosi'.



Ciao

non fare la vittima. 
Non sei stato onesto sin dall'inizio a spiegare che avevi a che fare con una persona molto ferita da parte tua e che non sapevi sia come muoverti sia come il tutto si svolge. Anzi. Ti sei pure divertito a prenderla in giro. Beh, comunque sia, ora lo sai. Te lo hanno detti in più: ti puoi aspettare che lei non demordi. E che le tenta tutte e che di ciò non ti dovresti meravigliare. 


sienne


----------



## Martoriato (11 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non fare la vittima.
> Non sei stato onesto sin dall'inizio a spiegare che avevi a che fare con una persona molto ferita da parte tua e che non sapevi sia come muoverti sia come il tutto si svolge. Anzi. Ti sei pure divertito a prenderla in giro. Beh, comunque sia, ora lo sai. Te lo hanno detti in più: ti puoi aspettare che lei non demordi. E che le tenta tutte e che di ciò non ti dovresti meravigliare.
> ...


Bene. Ma ci ricordiamo che avevo aperto il topic per un altra cosa,giusto  ?


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2015)

Come mai l hai tradita?
Cosa non andava?
O sei un seriale.
Scusami ma non ricordo la tua storia se mai l hai scritta...


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come mai l hai tradita?
> Cosa non andava?
> O sei un seriale.
> Scusami ma non ricordo la tua storia se mai l hai scritta...


Non sono un seriale,non ho mai tradito nessuno in vita mia,lei e' stata la prima. Non andava bene niente,negli ultimi due anni era un inferno e mi sono dovuto ingoiare tanta tanta cacca per diversi anni e di questo me ne assumo ogni responsabilita' e concorso di colpa. Gran donna super lavoratrice e di presenza,lavoro lavoro lavoro lavoro soldi soldi soldi soldi e papino mio bello coccolami tu che quello che dici tu e' tutto vero e se lo dice lui ( io) non e' la stessa cosa sono tutte caxxate. A mio avviso con seri problemi di identita' sessuale. Ma questa e' un altra storia perche' io sono venuto qui per.......

......chiedere ben altra cosa,mi pare. No :rotfl: ? Non ce la fate eh ? Siete torbidi :rotfl::rotfl:!!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Non sono un seriale,non ho mai tradito nessuno in vita mia,lei e' stata la prima. Non andava bene niente,negli ultimi due anni era un inferno e mi sono dovuto ingoiare tanta tanta cacca per diversi anni e di questo me ne assumo ogni responsabilita' e concorso di colpa. Gran donna super lavoratrice e di presenza,lavoro lavoro lavoro lavoro soldi soldi soldi soldi e papino mio bello coccolami tu che quello che dici tu e' tutto vero e se lo dice lui ( io) non e' la stessa cosa sono tutte caxxate. A mio avviso con seri problemi di identita' sessuale. Ma questa e' un altra storia perche' io sono venuto qui per.......
> 
> ......chiedere ben altra cosa,mi pare. No :rotfl: ? Non ce la fate eh ? Siete torbidi :rotfl::rotfl:!!



Ti è stato risposto.

Non tanti qui hanno passato una giudiziale, non in tanti avrebbero potuto risponderti.

Chi ha risposto si è comunque preso la briga di leggerti, ricordarti. E' un forum dove si esprime la propria opinione. Non c'è nessuna regola che imponga di non azzardarsi a dire alcunchè possa dare fastidio agli altri.

Anche perchè, esistesse, tu l'avresti infranta per primo usando frasi e parole nei confronti di una donna, la tua ex, che ha dato molto fastidio.

E ancora, adesso, usando questo tono nei confronti degli utenti che si "permettono" di esternare il loro fastidio.

Mi ricordo di te. Mi ricordo che ti chiesi se avresti preferito essere la tua ex, che prenderà 500 euro al mese, o te stesso, con un nuovo amore e un figlio in arrivo. E ti avevo invitato a metterti nei panni della tua ex, all'incirca.

Sai cosa dà fastidio quando parli in un certo modo di una persona, ex, suocera, vicina di casa etc? 
Che chi si permette non tanto di chiudere una storia, ma di considerare come spazzatura oltre la data di scadenza una persona, spesso lo farà ogni volta che gli parrà.
E' una freddezza che raggela. E rende tristi.

Comunque, spero che possiate sistemare le cose in modo che ognuno possa essere sereno.


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che chi si permette non tanto di chiudere una storia, ma di considerare come spazzatura oltre la data di scadenza una persona, spesso lo farà ogni volta che gli parrà.
> E' una freddezza che raggela. E rende tristi.


la verita' e' che io del mio pessimo matrimonio porto comunque solo i ricordi migliori..:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> la verita' e' che io del mio pessimo matrimonio porto comunque solo i ricordi migliori..:up:



La verità è che te la sei sposata tu mica io. Quindi piantala di dare colpe a lei.  A meno che non ti avessero puntato un'arma contro, del fallimento di un matrimonio si ha la responsabilità in due.


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> la verita' e' che io del mio pessimo matrimonio porto comunque solo i ricordi migliori..:up:



Ciao

piantala. Se così fosse, non parleresti di lei in certi toni.


sienne


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> piantala. Se così fosse, non parleresti di lei in certi toni.
> 
> ...


Be' se permetti non posso incazzarmi ogni tanto per i 500 euro al mese nel cesso ? Ma insomma...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Be' se permetti non posso incazzarmi ogni tanto *per i 500 euro al mese nel cesso* ? Ma insomma...


Inqualificabile
Questo sei
Spero che riesca a spillartene il doppio. E credimi non sono una donna vendicativa ma tu tiri fuori il peggio dalle persone


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inqualificabile
> Questo sei
> Spero che riesca a spillartene il doppio. E credimi non sono una donna vendicativa ma tu tiri fuori il peggio dalle persone


Non il doppio...io le auguro il triplo,cosi' potra' farsi tenere compagnia dall'unica cosa che ha importanza in vita sua : i soldi :up:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Non il doppio...io le auguro il triplo,cosi' potra' farsi tenere compagnia dall'unica cosa che ha importanza in vita sua : i soldi :up:


Bene cosi sarete contenti entrambi
Lei pensa solo ai soldi tu a liberarti in malo modo di una donna che hai sposato e che stai rinnegando
Non so cosa sia meglio


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Be' se permetti non posso incazzarmi ogni tanto per i 500 euro al mese nel cesso ? Ma insomma...



Ciao

ma te la dovresti prendere, se mai, con te stesso ... :up:
Lei, l'hai sposata TU. 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Non il doppio...io le auguro il triplo,cosi' potra' farsi tenere compagnia dall'unica cosa che ha importanza in vita sua : i soldi :up:


Pure tu... siete molto simili. Auguri alla tua nuova compagna, non sa con chi si è messa...


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Madonna :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Pure tu... siete molto simili. Auguri alla tua nuova compagna, non sa con chi si è messa...


Ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma te la dovresti prendere, se mai, con te stesso ... :up:
> Lei, l'hai sposata TU.
> ...



Ma guarda che a conti fatti l'incazzo e' solo verso me stesso ,assolutamente. Lei e' li come 'na bambina in mano al paparino e all'avvocato che non ci capisce niente, 'poora stellina. E finche' non le dice qualcuno che dopo 2 anni dovrebbe mandarmi a cagare e andare avanti con la sua vita lei non lo fara'. Magari lo vorrebbe fare ma adesso si sentirebbe in colpa verso il suo avvocato-papa' che l'ha accolta e difesa a spada tratta. Contenta lei...


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma guarda che a conti fatti l'incazzo e' solo verso me stesso alla fine,assolutamente. Lei e' li come 'na bambina in mano al paparino e all'avvocato che non ci capisce niente, 'poora stellina. E finche' non le dice qualcuno che dopo 2 anni dovrebbe mandarmi a cagare e andare avanti con la sua vita lei non lo fara'. Magari lo vorrebbe fare ma adesso si sentirebbe in colpa verso il suo avvocato-papa' che l'ha accolta e difesa a spada tratta. Contenta lei...



Ciao

conoscevi il pacchetto. Te la sei sposata, perché all'epoca ti piaceva. 
Poi, basta leggere un po' il forum e ti renderesti conto che in media ci vogliono ben tre anni, anche per chi vuole ricostruire, per superare certe coltellate. Certi colpi, feriscono profondamente. Lasciala stare. Non denigrarla più. Tu hai fatto la tua scelta, come lei ha fatto la sua. Le conseguenze, le state pagando entrambi. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma guarda che a conti fatti l'incazzo e' solo verso me stesso ,assolutamente. Lei e' li come 'na bambina in mano al paparino e all'avvocato che non ci capisce niente, 'poora stellina. E finche' non le dice qualcuno che dopo 2 anni *dovrebbe mandarmi a cagare* e andare avanti con la sua vita lei non lo fara'. Magari lo vorrebbe fare ma adesso si sentirebbe in colpa verso il suo avvocato-papa' che l'ha accolta e difesa a spada tratta. Contenta lei...


Perchè dovrebbe
Se ha le possibilità economiche io credo che faccia assolutamente bene a farti stare in attesa
Ripeto non è un discorso generale è proprio come ti poni tu verso di lei
La mia collega è stata lasciata con due figli piccolissimi dal marito che le ha candidamente detto che l'ha tradita anche prima della seconda figlia che ha pochi mesi. Ma visto che lei desiderava un figlio ha accossentito.
E' uscito da casa e la sera stessa viveva con la sua amante.
Lui vuole la separazione, perchè la giovane amante ha contro la famiglia perchè sta con uno sposato e le fanno mille storie, e lei ha deciso che non gliela darà.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Be' se permetti non posso incazzarmi ogni tanto per i 500 euro al mese nel cesso ? Ma insomma...


Guarda che ti sta andando di lusso, non lamentarti  che poi magari ti porti sfiga da solo


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che ti sta andando di lusso,



me lo dicono tutti...ma caxxo stai a vedere che sono l'unico a non essere il figlio di uno sceicco arabo a questo mondo. Non stesse lavorando e avessimo figli...mah. Viva l'itaglia


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> perchè la giovane amante ha contro la famiglia perchè sta con uno sposato e le fanno mille storie, e lei ha deciso che non gliela darà.


Eh,certo che stare con una che ha la famiglia che non si fa i razzi suoi non deve essere facile. Quando io ho fatto scoppiare il bubbone due anni fa i miei mi hanno detto papale papale " cazzi tuoi".
All'amico non resta che partire di giudiziale come ho fatto io,senno' se era per la mia ex eravamo ancora separati di fatto...


----------



## drusilla (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> me lo dicono tutti...ma caxxo stai a vedere che sono l'unico a non essere il figlio di uno sceicco arabo a questo mondo. Non stesse lavorando e avessimo figli...mah. Viva l'itaglia


Un po tardino per rendertene conto. Potevi pensarci prima e non sposarti. O farlo in un paese con divorzio "civile". Sei causa del tuo male e le leggi ti sono contro. E da come parli sei tanto bimbominkia come la tua ex. Vi pigliavate.


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Un po tardino per rendertene conto. Potevi pensarci prima e non sposarti. O farlo in un paese con divorzio "civile". Sei causa del tuo male e le leggi ti sono contro. E da come parli sei tanto bimbominkia come la tua ex. Vi pigliavate.


E' vero,e' proprio cosi',all'epoca ci pigliavamo,poi per fortuna uno dei due si e' svegliato :up:


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè dovrebbe
> Se ha le possibilità economiche io credo che faccia assolutamente bene a farti stare in attesa
> Ripeto non è un discorso generale è proprio come ti poni tu verso di lei
> La mia collega è stata lasciata con due figli piccolissimi dal marito che le ha candidamente detto che l'ha tradita anche prima della seconda figlia che ha pochi mesi. Ma visto che lei desiderava un figlio ha accossentito.
> ...



Forse ti sei persa un pezzo : se non mi muovevo io eravamo ancora sposati. Il mio avvocato in 30 anni di professione non ha mai avuto a che fare con una cosi'...


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Forse ti sei persa un pezzo : se non mi muovevo io eravamo ancora sposati. Il mio avvocato in 30 anni di professione non ha mai avuto a che fare con una cosi'...



Ciao

infatti, è rimasto senza parole ... 


Sto scherzando. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Eh,certo che stare con una che ha la famiglia che non si fa i razzi suoi non deve essere facile. Quando io ho fatto scoppiare il bubbone due anni fa i miei mi hanno detto papale papale " cazzi tuoi".
> All'amico non resta che partire di giudiziale come ho fatto io,senno' se era per la mia ex eravamo ancora separati di fatto...


Ha voluto la bicicletta e pedala. 
Non capisco dove sia il problema.
E ribadisco che non è il tradimento il problema è come trattate donne che avete sposato.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Forse ti sei persa un pezzo : se non mi muovevo io eravamo ancora sposati. Il mio avvocato in 30 anni di professione non ha mai avuto a che fare con una cosi'...


Appunto. Lei non voleva separarsi. Lo vuoi tu. Lo fai senza minimamente rispettarla se può fa bene a romperti i coglioni


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto. Lei non voleva separarsi. Lo vuoi tu. Lo fai senza minimamente rispettarla se può fa bene a romperti i coglioni


Ah ok,quindi saremmo dovuti restare sposati a vita ? Ma siamo seri per favore,se devi parlare per dare aria ai denti tappati la bocca. Voleva tornare con me ? Povera stellina,non hai nemmeno la minima idea delle vendette che ha messo in atto verso di me,la mia compagna e l'ex marito della mia compagna...tutto questo ben prima che le facessi recapitare la lettera dell'avvocato.
La frase " come trattate le donne " poi la dice lunga su come ragioni.Ogni tanto pensate un po' voi a " come trattate gli uomini" cha tanto nessuno è superiore a nessuno,donne e uomini siamo tutti sulla stessa barca,belli,brutti,alti,bassi,magri o grassi...non cambia una mazza.

Morale questa prima udienza quanto dura  ??


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ah ok,quindi saremmo dovuti restare sposati a vita ? Ma siamo seri per favore,se devi parlare per dare aria ai denti tappati la bocca. Voleva tornare con me ? Povera stellina,non hai nemmeno la minima idea delle vendette che ha messo in atto verso di me,la mia compagna e l'ex marito della mia compagna...tutto questo ben prima che le facessi recapitare la lettera dell'avvocato.
> La frase " come trattate le donne " poi la dice lunga su come ragioni.Ogni tanto pensate un po' voi a " come trattate gli uomini" cha tanto nessuno è superiore a nessuno,donne e uomini siamo tutti sulla stessa barca,belli,brutti,alti,bassi,magri o grassi...non cambia una mazza.
> 
> Morale questa prima udienza quanto dura  ??


Piuttosto chiediti quanto dura la giudiziale....può durare diversi anni se non riuscite a trovare un accordo e costarvi un occhio della testa.Per cui dovresti un po' abbassare la cresta...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ah ok,quindi saremmo dovuti restare sposati a vita ? Ma siamo seri per favore,se devi parlare per dare aria ai denti tappati la bocca. Voleva tornare con me ? Povera stellina,non hai nemmeno la minima idea delle vendette che ha messo in atto verso di me,la mia compagna e l'ex marito della mia compagna...tutto questo ben prima che le facessi recapitare la lettera dell'avvocato.
> La frase " come trattate le donne " poi la dice lunga su come ragioni.Ogni tanto pensate un po' voi a " come trattate gli uomini" cha tanto nessuno è superiore a nessuno,donne e uomini siamo tutti sulla stessa barca,belli,brutti,alti,bassi,magri o grassi...non cambia una mazza.
> 
> Morale questa prima udienza quanto dura  ??


Stai parlando con quella sbagliata. Sono conosciuta per essere quasi sempre dalla parte degli uomini.
Non dovevi restare sposato a vita. Fai bene a separarti. Tu fai la tua scelta, lei la sua. Ripeto trovo questo astio verso una donna che tu hai sposato e poi tradito davvero fastidioso. Tua moglie può essere una pazza isterica ma con questi modi e parlando di lei così non otterrai nulla e passi dalla parte del torto. 
E lo stesso discorso lo farei se tu fossi una donna


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ah ok,quindi saremmo dovuti restare sposati a vita ? Ma siamo seri per favore,se devi parlare per dare aria ai denti tappati la bocca. Voleva tornare con me ? Povera stellina,non hai nemmeno la minima idea delle vendette che ha messo in atto verso di me,la mia compagna e l'ex marito della mia compagna...tutto questo ben prima che le facessi recapitare la lettera dell'avvocato.
> La frase " come trattate le donne " poi la dice lunga su come ragioni.Ogni tanto pensate un po' voi a " come trattate gli uomini" cha tanto nessuno è superiore a nessuno,donne e uomini siamo tutti sulla stessa barca,belli,brutti,alti,bassi,magri o grassi...non cambia una mazza.
> 
> Morale questa prima udienza quanto dura  ??


la prima di una lunga serie se non vi mettete d'accordo  dipende da voi, siete svegli e intelligenti ? se si, troverete un accordo, se no ...azzi vostri e gioia per i vostri avvocati  non vi invidio per nulla


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Piuttosto chiediti quanto dura la giudiziale....può durare diversi anni se non riuscite a trovare un accordo e costarvi un occhio della testa.Per cui dovresti un po' abbassare la cresta...


Gia'. Come se l'avessi voluta io la giudiziale. Pronto a scendere a compromessi quando vuole lei. Vuole un tot di soldi ? Allora lo dica. Che se li prendesse e fuori dalle palle una volta per tutte,sparire. Ma siccome la ragazza ha seri problemi di masochismo purtroppo preferirà restarmi attaccata. Poi un domani tra 20/30 si sarà accorta di aver passato la sua vita a rompermi le palle per nulla,ci sono molte donne che fanno così,gli ex mariti si rifanno una vita e queste passano il resto della loro a inviare raccomandate,scagliare avvocati e chiedere mantenimenti anche a 30 anni dal divorzio. Poveracce.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Gia'. Come se l'avessi voluta io la giudiziale. Pronto a scendere a compromessi quando vuole lei. Vuole un tot di soldi ? Allora lo dica. Che se li prendesse e fuori dalle palle una volta per tutte,sparire. Ma siccome la ragazza ha seri problemi di masochismo purtroppo preferirà restarmi attaccata...



E meno male che ti porti dietro solo i bei ricordi.

Ho capito che non ne puoi più e vuoi chiudere e andare avanti.

ma diamine, ti rendi conto che ne parli come se fosse la più abietta delle creature?
Ok avrete avuto anni schifosi.

Ma un pò di pietà no? Sei tu quello che ora ha una vita felice no?


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E meno male che ti porti dietro solo i bei ricordi.
> 
> Ho capito che non ne puoi più e vuoi chiudere e andare avanti.
> 
> ...


I ricordi sono ricordi e va bene cosi,ma adesso siamo in guerra e in guerra non si fanno prigionieri.
Non credo abbia ancora saputo che la mia compagna sia incinta perché per questioni di rispetto ( ma guarda un po' eh....?) abbiamo tenuto un profilo bassissimo, ma la settimana prossima un'ora prima dell'udienza mi piacerebbe troppo mandarle via whattsapp l'ecografia di mio figlio con scritto "falla vedere a tuo padre,per quella volta che mi disse " tu sei mio genero,e i generi generano " ". Non lo faccio solo perché non voglio mettere di mezzo una creatura innocente che manco è venuto al mondo.


----------



## drusilla (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> I ricordi sono ricordi e va bene cosi,ma adesso siamo in guerra e in guerra non si fanno prigionieri.
> Non credo abbia ancora saputo che la mia compagna sia incinta perché per questioni di rispetto ( ma guarda un po' eh....?) abbiamo tenuto un profilo bassissimo, ma la settimana prossima un'ora prima dell'udienza mi piacerebbe troppo mandarle via whattsapp l'ecografia di mio figlio con scritto "falla vedere a tuo padre,per quella volta che mi disse " tu sei mio genero,e i generi generano " ". Non lo faccio solo perché non voglio mettere di mezzo una creatura innocente che manco è venuto al mondo.


Sei troppo pieno di livore, per aver vinto la guerra...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> I ricordi sono ricordi e va bene cosi,ma adesso siamo in guerra e in guerra non si fanno prigionieri.
> Non credo abbia ancora saputo che la mia compagna sia incinta perché per questioni di rispetto ( ma guarda un po' eh....?) abbiamo tenuto un profilo bassissimo, ma la settimana prossima un'ora prima dell'udienza mi piacerebbe troppo mandare via whattsapp l'ecografia di mio figlio con scritto "falla vedere a tuo padre,per quella volta che mi disse " tu sei mio genero,e i generi generano " ". Non lo faccio solo perché non voglio mettere di mezzo una creatura innocente che manco è venuto al mondo.



Avrai capito che ho passato una giudiziale.

Non hai idea di quello che mi ha fatto il mio ex. Scorrettezze e bugie e altro ancora.

Non ho mai, mai pensato cose del genere del mio ex.

Ho sempre pensato che ho tirato fuori il peggio di lui, come lui ha tirato fuori il peggio di me.

Guardo alla fine della nostra storia e vedo la stupidità di due persone che hanno, per quella stupidità, sofferto molto. Senza contare nostra figlia.

Le tue parole, sebbene siano rivolte ad una persona che non conosco, sono come una sberla, come una secchiata di ghiaccio.

Non ti auguro alcun male, non ti auguro che la tua ex ti prenda 500 o il doppio o il triplo.

Ti auguro di trovare un poco di compassione ed empatia.

E soprattutto auguro alla tua ex di emanciparsi da te e di liberarsi.


----------



## Martoriato (12 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sei troppo pieno di livore, per aver vinto la guerra...


Ho scelto di essere felice rischiando tutto per vivere con la donna che amo e idem lei ha fatto con me,questo mi basta.


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ho scelto di essere felice rischiando tutto per vivere con la donna che amo e idem lei ha fatto con me,questo mi basta.



Gurda che come te ci sono milioni di uomini, e pure molte donne, che passano alimenti.

Dalla tue parole trapela odio per la tua ex e per tuo suocero, che ti piaccia o no decidera' il giudice, inutile rompersi la testa prima.

Non puoi contare sulle possibilita' del suocero per non farti carico della tua ex moglie se Non ha reddito.

Faresti prima a fartene una ragione e rassegnarti a pagare.

Certo che puoi liquidarla con una somma una tantum, ma credo a parecchi zeri. Lo ha fatto anni fa un mio collega, primi anni 80, 70 milioni di lire, ed erano soldi.  Ironia della sorte lui e' morto sette anni dopo.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> I ricordi sono ricordi e va bene cosi,ma adesso siamo in guerra e* in guerra non si fanno prigionieri*.
> Non credo abbia ancora saputo che la mia compagna sia incinta perché per questioni di rispetto ( ma guarda un po' eh....?) abbiamo tenuto un profilo bassissimo, ma la settimana prossima un'ora prima dell'udienza mi piacerebbe troppo mandarle via whattsapp l'ecografia di mio figlio con scritto "falla vedere a tuo padre,per quella volta che mi disse " tu sei mio genero,e i generi generano " ". Non lo faccio solo perché non voglio mettere di mezzo una creatura innocente che manco è venuto al mondo.


se non se ne fanno vale pure per la tua ex.
Vedrai, cercherà di spellarti il culo. E farà bene, considerato che da come la pensi tu cercheresti di fare altrettanto.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> I ricordi sono ricordi e va bene cosi,ma adesso siamo in guerra e in guerra non si fanno prigionieri.
> Non credo abbia ancora saputo che la mia compagna sia incinta perché per questioni di rispetto ( ma guarda un po' eh....?) abbiamo tenuto un profilo bassissimo, ma la settimana prossima un'ora prima dell'udienza mi piacerebbe troppo mandarle via whattsapp l'ecografia di mio figlio con scritto "falla vedere a tuo padre,per quella volta che mi disse " tu sei mio genero,e i generi generano " ". Non lo faccio solo perché non voglio mettere di mezzo una creatura innocente che manco è venuto al mondo.


Più scrivi più davvero non ci sono parole per descriverti.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ho scelto di essere felice rischiando tutto per vivere con la donna che amo e idem lei ha fatto con me,questo mi basta.



ma come mai vi siete sposati? 
cos'hai visto in lei?


----------



## Martoriato (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se non se ne fanno vale pure per la tua ex.
> Vedrai, cercherà di spellarti il culo. E farà bene, considerato che da come la pensi tu cercheresti di fare altrettanto.


Ti sbagli,piuttosto che chiedere anche solo uno spicciolo a lei sarei andato a dormire sotto un ponte. Dignità,questa sconosciuta,parola e qualità che molte persone non hanno il privilegio di avere. E se avessi mostrato io poca dignità stai tranquilla che avrei avuto intorno a me amici e soprattutto famiglia che me l'avrebbero instillata a calci nel sedere. La sua famiglia invece è fatta da topi squallidi e meschini. Provo pena per loro.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ti sbagli,piuttosto che chiedere anche solo uno spicciolo a lei sarei andato a dormire sotto un ponte. Dignità,questa sconosciuta,parola e qualità che molte persone non hanno il privilegio di avere. E se avessi mostrato io poca dignità stai tranquilla che avrei avuto intorno a me amici e soprattutto famiglia che me l'avrebbero instillata a calci nel sedere. La sua famiglia invece è fatta da topi squallidi e meschini. Provo pena per loro.


Ma ti sei sposato senza conoscere lei e la sua famiglia ? Sprovveduto direi


----------



## Martoriato (13 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ti sei sposato senza conoscere lei e la sua famiglia ? Sprovveduto direi


La sua famiglia? Pezzi di pane e grandi lavoratori. Il peggio è saltato fuori dopo


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ti sbagli,piuttosto che chiedere anche solo uno spicciolo a lei sarei andato a dormire sotto un ponte. Dignità,questa sconosciuta,parola e qualità che molte persone non hanno il privilegio di avere. E se avessi mostrato io poca dignità stai tranquilla che avrei avuto intorno a me amici e soprattutto famiglia che me l'avrebbero instillata a calci nel sedere. La sua famiglia invece è fatta da topi squallidi e meschini. Provo pena per loro.


io ne provo per te, e per tutti quelli che sputano nel piatto in cui hanno mangiato.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma come mai vi siete sposati?
> cos'hai visto in lei?



Io invertirei la domanda!


----------



## Martoriato (13 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io invertirei la domanda!


Verissimo ! Te lo dico io : le bruciava ancora di essere stata scaricata sull'altare dall'altro e aveva fretta e necessità di riscattarsi agli occhi degli altri. Ha trovato uno come me aitante e con due spiccioli in banca e ha pensato di sistemarsi. Che amore eh ?? 
Ho da poco contattato il suo ex,quello dell'altare. La mia storia e la sua con lei sono SPAVENTOSAMENTE uguali....


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Verissimo ! Te lo dico io : le bruciava ancora di essere stata scaricata sull'altare dall'altro e aveva fretta e necessità di riscattarsi agli occhi degli altri. Ha trovato uno come me aitante e con due spiccioli in banca e ha pensato di sistemarsi. Che amore eh ??
> *Ho da poco contattato il suo ex,quello dell'altare*. La mia storia e la sua con lei sono SPAVENTOSAMENTE uguali....


pensa che merda che sei...


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Verissimo ! Te lo dico io : le bruciava ancora di essere stata scaricata sull'altare dall'altro e aveva fretta e necessità di riscattarsi agli occhi degli altri. Ha trovato uno come me aitante e con due spiccioli in banca e ha pensato di sistemarsi. Che amore eh ??
> *Ho da poco contattato il suo ex,quello dell'altare*. La mia storia e la sua con lei sono SPAVENTOSAMENTE uguali....



:sbatti:

minchia che stronzo... essù


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Verissimo ! Te lo dico io : le bruciava ancora di essere stata scaricata sull'altare dall'altro e aveva fretta e necessità di riscattarsi agli occhi degli altri. *Ha trovato uno come me* aitante e con due spiccioli in banca e ha pensato di sistemarsi. Che amore eh ??
> Ho da poco contattato il suo ex,quello dell'altare. La mia storia e la sua con lei sono SPAVENTOSAMENTE uguali....


evidentemente ha trovato in te un minus habens.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Verissimo ! Te lo dico io : le bruciava ancora di essere stata scaricata sull'altare dall'altro e aveva fretta e necessità di riscattarsi agli occhi degli altri. *Ha trovato uno come me aitante e con due spiccioli in banca e ha pensato di sistemarsi. *Che amore eh ??
> Ho da poco contattato il suo ex,quello dell'altare. La mia storia e la sua con lei sono SPAVENTOSAMENTE uguali....


ti prego confermaci che sei "na macchietta" :facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Verissimo ! Te lo dico io : le bruciava ancora di essere stata scaricata sull'altare dall'altro e aveva fretta e necessità di riscattarsi agli occhi degli altri. Ha trovato uno come me aitante e con due spiccioli in banca e ha pensato di sistemarsi. Che amore eh ??
> *Ho da poco contattato il suo ex,quello dell'altare.* La mia storia e la sua con lei sono SPAVENTOSAMENTE uguali....



mi spieghi cortesemente a cosa servirebbe?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi spieghi cortesemente a cosa servirebbe?


tu vedrai mia cara....la lingua batte sul dente che duole....questo ci sta ancora sotto....


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tu vedrai mia cara....la lingua batte sul dente che duole....questo ci sta ancora sotto....



cioè è ancora innamorato di lei?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> cioè è ancora innamorato di lei?


innamorato no. che la ama forse si...


----------



## Martoriato (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi spieghi cortesemente a cosa servirebbe?


Volevo solo sapere se a lui la cosa fosse costata dal punto di vista vista economico pur non essendo sposato e ahimè la risposta è stata si.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

I conati di vomito sono permessi?


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Volevo solo sapere se a lui la cosa fosse costata dal punto di vista vista economico pur non essendo sposato e ahimè la risposta è stata si.



è una curiosità un po' strana, ammetterai che in caso di matrimonio e divorzio molto difficilmente si riesca a non avere doveri economici
se lei ai tempi si è messa d'accordo economicamente con l'ex, è tutto un altro discorso, forse potrebbe essere un rimborso delle spese sostenute per le nozze saltate, boh?


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

direi, che la tua ex ci riesce bene nel suo intento, di romperti le scatole.
Visto quanto ti rode ... 


sienne


----------



## Martoriato (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è una curiosità un po' strana, ammetterai che in caso di matrimonio e divorzio molto difficilmente si riesca a non avere doveri economici
> se lei ai tempi si è messa d'accordo economicamente con l'ex, è tutto un altro discorso, forse potrebbe essere un rimborso delle spese sostenute per le nozze saltate, boh?


non si mise d'accordo proprio per nulla, il tizio ci smazzo' 20k euro di caparra per la casa,casa che poi venne venduta. Che poi lui per sensi di colpa non abbia chiesto nulla è ok, ma anche lei e il paparino restituirli no ? E guarda un po' 8 anni dopo stessa situazione......è un mondo difficile


----------



## ivanl (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> I conati di vomito sono permessi?


In queste situazioni, credo che il buon senso e la lucidita' vadano a farsi benedire...Si cerca qualsiasi appiglio per perdere il meno possibile.
Non condivido, ma posso capire...


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> non si mise d'accordo proprio per nulla, il tizio ci smazzo' 20k euro di caparra per la casa,casa che poi venne venduta. Che poi lui per sensi di colpa non abbia chiesto nulla è ok, ma anche lei e il paparino restituirli no ? E guarda un po' 8 anni dopo stessa situazione......è un mondo difficile



scusa, ma questo ex abbandona lei sull'altare, e lei dovrebbe restituirgli la metà della caparra per la casa??

secondo me lui minimo se lo doveva aspettare, anzi l'avrà messo proprio in conto!


----------



## Martoriato (13 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> direi, che la tua ex ci riesce bene nel suo intento, di romperti le scatole.
> Visto quanto ti rode ...
> ...


Ma figurati,sono qui perche' mi faccio due risate in scioltezza,la vita vera e' la fuori e tutto ha un inizio e tutto ha una fine. I 500 Euro al mese non sono per sempre,quello che si rischia e' che una povera donna bella fuori ma triste dentro che sprechera' gli anni piu' belli della sua vita a rompermi le palle e a non sopportare la mia felicita' o la mia "normalita' ",perche' quello che conta e' essere normali,mica pugnette. 
Cicernone diceva " in punto di morte allontanatevi dalla vita come quando ci si allontana da un banchetto dove oltre a del buon cibo si e' stati in buona compagnia". Io al banchetto mi ci sono gia' seduto,lei non credo riuscira' mai a farlo. E per questo bisogna solo che perdonarla e avere compassione.


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma figurati,sono qui perche' mi faccio due risate in scioltezza,la vita vera e' la fuori e tutto ha un inizio e tutto ha una fine. I 500 Euro al mese non sono per sempre,quello che si rischia e' che una povera donna bella fuori ma triste dentro che sprechera' gli anni piu' belli della sua vita a rompermi le palle e a non sopportare la mia felicita' o la mia "normalita' ",perche' quello che conta e' essere normali,mica pugnette.
> Cicernone diceva " in punto di morte allontanatevi dalla vita come quando ci si allontana da un banchetto dove oltre a del buon cibo si e' stati in buona compagnia". Io al banchetto mi ci sono gia' seduto,lei non credo riuscira' mai a farlo. E per questo bisogna solo che perdonarla e avere compassione.


solo chi è rosicone come te gode del rosicare degli altri


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> In queste situazioni, credo che il buon senso e la lucidita' vadano a farsi benedire...Si cerca qualsiasi appiglio per perdere il meno possibile.
> Non condivido, *ma posso capire.*..


iO NO


----------



## Martoriato (13 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> solo chi è rosicone come te gode del rosicare degli altri



naaa...non me ne frega niente,pero' se i 500 Euro al mese se li spende un po' in medicine anziche' in boutique non mi dispiace. Tanto in un modo o nell'altro lo fara',sono soldi sporchi :up:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> naaa...*non me ne frega niente,pero' se i 500 Euro al mese se li spende un po' in medicine anziche' in boutique non mi dispiace.* Tanto in un modo o nell'altro lo fara',sono soldi sporchi :up:


ma che ti chiami alex?


----------



## Dalida (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma figurati,sono qui perche' mi faccio due risate in scioltezza,la vita vera e' la fuori e tutto ha un inizio e tutto ha una fine. I 500 Euro al mese non sono per sempre,*quello che si rischia e' che una povera donna bella fuori ma triste dentro che sprechera' gli anni piu' belli della sua vita a rompermi le palle e a non sopportare la mia felicita' o la mia "normalita' "*,perche' quello che conta e' essere normali,mica pugnette.
> Cicernone diceva " in punto di morte allontanatevi dalla vita come quando ci si allontana da un banchetto dove oltre a del buon cibo si e' stati in buona compagnia". Io al banchetto mi ci sono gia' seduto,lei non credo riuscira' mai a farlo. E per questo bisogna solo che perdonarla e avere compassione.



magari lei è contenta così, cosa ne sai.
alla fine ti preoccupa dei 500, il resto vallo a raccontare a qualcun'altro.
tanto normale tu non sei, o meglio, sei pieno di astio, rancore e complessi di inferiorità, ma non te ne rendi conto.


----------



## Martoriato (13 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> magari lei è contenta così, cosa ne sai.
> alla fine ti preoccupa dei 500, il resto vallo a raccontare a qualcun'altro.
> tanto normale tu non sei, o meglio, sei pieno di astio, rancore e complessi di inferiorità, ma non te ne rendi conto.


Puo' darsi :up:

Bimbe vado a lavorare che servono soldi,a presto :sonar:


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> naaa...*non me ne frega niente*,pero' se i 500 Euro al mese se li spende un po' in medicine anziche' in boutique non mi dispiace. Tanto in un modo o nell'altro lo fara',sono soldi sporchi :up:


ogni tuo intervento smentisce questa tua asserzione. Non te ne rendi conto del effetto che fa. A noi alla fine ce ne frega poco, ma permettimi un consiglio: non far uscire queste perle in presenza della tua nuova donna... denotano un rosicamento, una mancanza di eleganza umana e un'ossessione per la tua ex che dovrebbero farle drizzare le antennine.


----------



## Dalida (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> naaa...non me ne frega niente,*pero' se i 500 Euro al mese se li spende un po' in medicine anziche' in boutique non mi dispiace*. Tanto in un modo o nell'altro lo fara',sono soldi sporchi :up:


questa cosa l'ho sentita dire solo quando si parlava di ladri (e l'ho trovata comunque deplorevole).


----------



## Dalida (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Puo' darsi :up:


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Io resto dell'idea che abbiano aperto le gabbie.
Questo thread mi infastidisce a un livello assurdo.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

Io vado di rossi......


----------



## Dalida (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Bimbe vado a lavorare che servono soldi,a presto :sonar:


mi raccomando, non fare il lavativo. :up:
hai visto mai che tu debba passare qualcosa di più. 
:up::up::up:

(quando metto sta faccina mi viene sempre in mente "saluti dal suino" :unhappy


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Abbiamo gia' fatto la presidenziale e la signora si e' beccata 500 Euro al mese di mantenimento anche se non abbiamo figli,e adesso ? Il suo avvocato ( noto cialtrone) alla presidenziale ha usato dei toni altisonanti e bla bla,il mio e' stato zitto ed ha ascoltato,spero che pero' per la prima udienza anche il mio cominci a battere i pugni,mentre invece io cosa devo fare ?* Posso parlare e fare a pezzi la signora ?* Devo stare zitto ? Se parlo e il suo avvocato mi interrompe posso incazzarmi ?



boh comunque dai post che hai scritto non ho capito come penseresti di fare a pezzi la signora


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma figurati,sono qui perche' mi faccio due risate in scioltezza,la vita vera e' la fuori e tutto ha un inizio e tutto ha una fine. I 500 Euro al mese non sono per sempre,quello che si rischia e' che una povera donna bella fuori ma triste dentro che sprechera' gli anni piu' belli della sua vita a rompermi le palle e a non sopportare la mia felicita' o la mia "normalita' ",perche' quello che conta e' essere normali,mica pugnette.
> Cicernone diceva " in punto di morte allontanatevi dalla vita come quando ci si allontana da un banchetto dove oltre a del buon cibo si e' stati in buona compagnia". Io al banchetto mi ci sono gia' seduto,lei non credo riuscira' mai a farlo. E per questo bisogna solo che perdonarla e avere compassione.




Ciao

perché ci tieni tanto a rimarcare di quanto sia commiserabile la vita della tua ex?
Per come le vai dietro, ti rode e come. Altro che storie ... fai quasi tenerezza per le tue premure.
Se la goderà alla grande. Non preoccuparti. :up:


sienne


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> innamorato no. che la ama forse si...


no, solo orgoglio. Ma quello negativo.
Oltre ad essere un idiota (pleonastico ribadirlo?)


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, solo orgoglio. Ma quello negativo.
> Oltre ad essere un idiota (pleonastico ribadirlo?)


:up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è una curiosità un po' strana, ammetterai che in caso di matrimonio e divorzio molto difficilmente si riesca a non avere doveri economici
> se lei ai tempi si è messa d'accordo economicamente con l'ex, è tutto un altro discorso, forse potrebbe essere un rimborso delle spese sostenute per le nozze saltate, boh?


rottura di promessa. Che io sappia può essere richiesto un risarcimento.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rottura di promessa. Che io sappia può essere richiesto un risarcimento.



Yup.

Risarcimento totale delle spese sostenute in previsione del matrimonio.

Abito bomboniere... forse anche la caparra della casa da destinare alla nuova coppia può essere messo in conto.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rottura di promessa. Che io sappia può essere richiesto un risarcimento.



mi pare di rimembrare che al limite ci stia un rimborso spese, nulla di più


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yup.
> 
> Risarcimento totale delle spese sostenute in previsione del matrimonio.
> 
> Abito bomboniere... forse anche la caparra della casa da destinare alla nuova coppia può essere messo in conto.



è un rimborso, il risarcimento prevede a monte la quantificazione dei danni, che è altra cosa


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è un rimborso, il risarcimento prevede a monte la quantificazione dei danni, che è altra cosa


Sì hai ragione, mi sono espressa male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è un rimborso, il risarcimento prevede a monte la quantificazione dei danni, che è altra cosa


sicuramente è come dici tu, io mi ricordavo che in caso di rottura di promessa non ce la si cavava con un 'ho scherzato'.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sicuramente è come dici tu, io mi ricordavo che in caso di rottura di promessa non ce la si cavava con un 'ho scherzato'.



no, perchè le spese sono state affrontate per un motivo ben preciso

invece mi pare di ricordare che i REGALI di fidanzamento non vadano restituiti
...oggi sono pigra e non ho voglia di controllare


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Volevo solo sapere se a lui la cosa fosse costata dal punto di vista vista economico pur non essendo sposato e ahimè la risposta è stata si.


Lui, l ex ha dovuto pagare cosa?
E perché l ha mollata all altare?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2015)

Credevo che il peggio fosse il mio ex. Devo ricredermi. Almeno dopo ha riconosciuto di essere uno stronzo.
Mai abbastanza.
Ma mai vorrei essere la poveretta incinta di un figlio che per lui è una rivalsa verso l'ex suocero.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo che il peggio fosse il mio ex. Devo ricredermi. Almeno dopo ha riconosciuto di essere uno stronzo.
> Mai abbastanza.
> *Ma mai vorrei essere la poveretta incinta di un figlio che per lui è una rivalsa verso l'ex suocero*.


Secondo intervento da applauso oggi
Quindi basta che devo lavorare


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo che il peggio fosse il mio ex. Devo ricredermi. Almeno dopo ha riconosciuto di essere uno stronzo.
> Mai abbastanza.
> Ma mai vorrei essere la poveretta incinta di un figlio che per lui è *una rivalsa* verso l'ex suocero.


verissimo. Accusa la ex di essere un'immatura ma lui non è da meno


----------



## Martoriato (14 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo che il peggio fosse il mio ex. Devo ricredermi. Almeno dopo ha riconosciuto di essere uno stronzo.
> Mai abbastanza.
> Ma mai vorrei essere la poveretta incinta di un figlio che per lui è una rivalsa verso l'ex suocero.



Giustissimo,hai ragione,brava :up:


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

Salve bimbe,vi sono mancato ? 

Ieri ho incrociato la mia ex in macchina,non mi ha visto perche' sto usando una macchina che non conosce. Che dire...avra' perso si e no 15 kg,abbronzatissima e sicuramente vista l'espressione del viso e le dimensioni delle labbra deve essersi fatta qualcosa. Ho davvero provato un po' di pena e compassione...spero che almeno si stia trastullando con qualcuno altrimenti a che serve tutto questo ? E se il botox se lo sta pagando con i miei soldi ben venga,che volete che dica. Scena davvero un po' triste. Chiamasi vita.

Vado a lavorare :up:


----------



## Tessa (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Salve bimbe,vi sono mancato ?
> 
> Ieri ho incrociato la mia ex in macchina,non mi ha visto perche' sto usando una macchina che non conosce. Che dire...avra' perso si e no 15 kg,abbronzatissima e sicuramente vista l'espressione del viso e le dimensioni delle labbra deve essersi fatta qualcosa. Ho davvero provato un po' di pena e compassione...spero che almeno si stia trastullando con qualcuno altrimenti a che serve tutto questo ? E se il botox se lo sta pagando con i miei soldi ben venga,che volete che dica. Scena davvero un po' triste. Chiamasi vita.
> 
> Vado a lavorare :up:



Hai dato la descrizione perfetta della donna a cui immagino possa piacere un tipo come te, bimbo.


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Hai dato la descrizione perfetta della donna a cui immagino possa piacere un tipo come te, bimbo.


No penso sia un "tono" che si e' data adesso perche' si e' rimessa sul mercato in modo aggressivo,a lei in realta' piacciono gli uomini paterni e protettitvi,morbidoni. Appena ne trovera' uno cosi' si rilassera' di nuovo e comincera' ad ingrassare e trascurarsi. I due boyfriends che ha avuto in questi due anni erano tondolotti e calvi,rassicuranti,molto simili a suo padre ( chiamate Freud,io non c'entro niente ne' !! ) . Io sono troppo irrequieto e atletico e ho ancora tutti i capelli ( ancora per pochi anni mi sa...)


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No penso sia un "tono" che si e' data adesso perche' si e' rimessa sul mercato in modo aggressivo,a lei in realta' piacciono gli uomini paterni e protettitvi,morbidoni. Appena ne trovera' uno cosi' si rilassera' di nuovo e comincera' ad ingrassare e trascurarsi. I due boyfriends che ha avuto in questi due anni erano tondolotti e calvi,rassicuranti,molto simili a suo padre ( chiamate Freud,io non c'entro niente ne' !! ) . Io sono troppo irrequieto e atletico e ho ancora tutti i capelli ( ancora per pochi anni mi sa...)



io sinceramente non ti capisco. non penso tu sia una persona cattiva. ma il messaggio che passa è questo.. ora non so perché cerchi di far passare questo messaggio. orgoglio ferito? sembrare un macho man?


----------



## free (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No penso sia un "tono" che si e' data adesso perche' si e' rimessa sul mercato in modo aggressivo,a lei in realta' piacciono gli uomini paterni e protettitvi,morbidoni. Appena ne trovera' uno cosi' si rilassera' di nuovo e comincera' ad ingrassare e trascurarsi. I due boyfriends che ha avuto in questi due anni erano tondolotti e calvi,rassicuranti,molto simili a suo padre ( chiamate Freud,io non c'entro niente ne' !! ) . Io sono troppo irrequieto e atletico e ho ancora tutti i capelli ( ancora per pochi anni mi sa...)



ma mi spieghi come vorresti fare a pezzi la signora, alla prima udienza?
quello che hai raccontato fino ad adesso sembra alquanto irrilevante...


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io sinceramente non ti capisco. non penso tu sia una persona cattiva.


Infatti non lo sono,grazie per aver capito. Ma sicuramente sono uno appassionato che si infiamma. Certo sui forum e' sempre difficile far capire le cose e non intendo comunque scendere nei dettagli di cio' che e' stato il mio matrimonio e di cio' che e' stato e NON stato lei nel nostro matrimonio perche' ci sarebbe da mettersi le mani dei capelli. Io ho tradito,io ho rotto il vaso,pago e mi tengo i cocci. Tutto sommato questa separazione mi sta dando una grande lezione di vita e ne sono felicissimo. Per il resto la vita e' lunga,sara' quel che sara'..


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma mi spieghi come vorresti fare a pezzi la signora, alla prima udienza?
> quello che hai raccontato fino ad adesso sembra alquanto irrilevante...



Non ho intenzione di fare a pezzi nessuno,mi limitero' a seguire quello che suggerira' il mio avvocato se vorra' farla a pezzi ( e la vuol fare a pezzi perche' l'abbiamo portata noi in tribunale) . Quello che volevo capire e fino a che punto il giudice puo' entrare nel dettaglio delle cose. Posso dire che in 5 anni di matrimonio ho avuto il piacere di pranzare e cenare con mia moglie al massimo 10 volte esclusi pizzerie e ferie ? Cioe'...si scende veramente cosi' in basso ? Alla presidenziale il presidente l'aveva gia' presa di mira perche' aveva gia' capito il personaggio.


----------



## free (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Non ho intenzione di fare a pezzi nessuno,mi limitero' a seguire quello che suggerira' il mio avvocato se vorra' farla a pezzi ( e la vuol fare a pezzi perche' l'abbiamo portata noi in tribunale) . Quello che volevo capire e fino a che punto il giudice puo' entrare nel dettaglio delle cose. Posso dire che in 5 anni di matrimonio ho avuto il piacere di pranzare e cenare con mia moglie al massimo 10 volte esclusi pizzerie e ferie ? Cioe'...si scende veramente cosi' in basso ? Alla presidenziale il presidente l'aveva gia' presa di mira perche' aveva gia' capito il personaggio.



ah, ok, lo avevi scritto nel primo post
comunque certamente la vita (o non vita) di coppia che ha portato alla separazione è materia della causa


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Infatti non lo sono,grazie per aver capito. Ma sicuramente sono uno appassionato che si infiamma. Certo sui forum e' sempre difficile far capire le cose e non intendo comunque scendere nei dettagli di cio' che e' stato il mio matrimonio e di cio' che e' stato e NON stato lei nel nostro matrimonio perche' ci sarebbe da mettersi le mani dei capelli. Io ho tradito,io ho rotto il vaso,pago e mi tengo i cocci. Tutto sommato questa separazione mi sta dando una grande lezione di vita e ne sono felicissimo. Per il resto la vita e' lunga,sara' quel che sara'..


non devi scendere nei dettagli, ma nemmeno salire su un piedistallo.
hai dato una tua percezione "sbagliata" ... sei stato (giustamente) attaccato e ti sei messo sulla difensiva senza nemmeno chiederti se magari sei stato tu a scatenerei delle reazioni cosi forti da parte degli utenti del forum. 
è solo un consiglio


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

Nella vita di tutti i giorni conta molto il modo di porgersi, e c'è anche il vantaggio che si vede il proprio interlocutore e si percepiscono espressioni e toni.
Ancor più conta il modo di porgersi nel momento in cui si scrive in un forum (di qualunque genere) e si racconta la propria storia.
Uno si fa un'idea da ciò che legge e non ha altri elementi.
Ho letto il primo post e non è che mi abbia entusiasmato ma ho voluto attendere di capire qualcosa di più.
Mò ho capito.
Avrei potuto rispondere alla tua domanda che tanto ti opprime, visto che faccio l'avvocato e pur non occupandomi di diritto di famiglia qualcosina la so.
Però mi stai cordialmente sul cazzo, mica perché sei un traditore, perché parli da omino che vuole fa l'omone (edificante l'augurio della spesa in medicine), e quindi non ti dico un cazzo.
Con tanti auguri alla signora e l'auspicio che il giudice sia una femminista della vecchia guardia come a volte accade. 
Purtroppo per te stai nella merda, il tradimento conclamato in una giudiziale equivale a un siluro in culo, le tue giustificazioni sono buone in una consensuale in cui entrambi dicono di essersi cordialmente rotti i coglioni, davanti all'adulterio hanno la potenza dirompente dei cartoccetti sparati con la cannuccia.
Sò uccelli per diabetici.
Cambierei anche nick. A meno che la parola Martoriato non si riferisca a sto povero mondo che deve ciucciarsi tanta superficialità.


----------



## Eratò (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Nella vita di tutti i giorni conta molto il modo di porgersi, e c'è anche il vantaggio che si vede il proprio interlocutore e si percepiscono espressioni e toni.
> Ancor più conta il modo di porgersi nel momento in cui si scrive in un forum (di qualunque genere) e si racconta la propria storia.
> Uno si fa un'idea da ciò che legge e non ha altri elementi.
> Ho letto il primo post e non è che mi abbia entusiasmato ma ho voluto attendere di capire qualcosa di più.
> ...


Mi hai commossa SuperStark:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Nella vita di tutti i giorni conta molto il modo di porgersi, e c'è anche il vantaggio che si vede il proprio interlocutore e si percepiscono espressioni e toni.
> Ancor più conta il modo di porgersi nel momento in cui si scrive in un forum (di qualunque genere) e si racconta la propria storia.
> Uno si fa un'idea da ciò che legge e non ha altri elementi.
> Ho letto il primo post e non è che mi abbia entusiasmato ma ho voluto attendere di capire qualcosa di più.
> ...



io sono stata diplomatica...



sappi che ti amo :inlove:


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Nella vita di tutti i giorni conta molto il modo di porgersi, e c'è anche il vantaggio che si vede il proprio interlocutore e si percepiscono espressioni e toni.
> Ancor più conta il modo di porgersi nel momento in cui si scrive in un forum (di qualunque genere) e si racconta la propria storia.
> Uno si fa un'idea da ciò che legge e non ha altri elementi.
> Ho letto il primo post e non è che mi abbia entusiasmato ma ho voluto attendere di capire qualcosa di più.
> ...



La giudice e' una giovane 35enne che fa molta vita da movida e grazie ai miei contatti mi sono fatto fatto un po' un idea della persona . Certo spiandola su facebook c'e' da mettersi le mani nei capelli ma si dice che sul lavoro sia irreprensibile e molto equilibrata. Per tutto il resto ti ringrazio e mi dispiace starti sul cazzo,ma come hai giustamente sottolineato tu non conosci me ne io conosco te,qui c'e' stato solo un uso di toni sbagliati,lo riconosco. Ergo il tono "punitivo" della rua risposta lascia il tempo che trova e credo avresti fatto piu' bella figurata a tenerlo per te,avvocato. Detto cio' avvocati,giudice e la mia ex moglie facciano pure quello che vogliono e reputino opportuno. La vita e' lunga :mexican:


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> La giudice e' una giovane 35enne che fa molta vita da movida e grazie ai miei contatti mi sono fatto fatto un po' un idea della persona . Certo spiandola su facebook c'e' da mettersi le mani nei capelli ma tant'e' ma si dice che sul lavoro sia irreprensibile e molto equilibrata. Per tutto il resto ti ringrazio e mi dispiace starti sul cazzo,ma come hai giustamente sottolineato tu non conosci me ne io conosco te,qui c'e' stato solo un uso di toni sbagliati,lo riconosco. Ergo il tono "punitivo" della rua risposta lascia il tempo che trova e credo avresti fatto piu' bella figurata a tenerlo per te,avvocato. Detto cio' avvocati,giudice e la mia ex moglie facciano pure quello che vogliono e reputino opportuno. *La vita e' lunga* :mexican:


e soprattutto è una ruota...


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e soprattutto è una ruota...


Non e' vero,e' solo la vita.


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Te la tiri da solo, bulletto da due soldi. Ci tocca tifare per quell'altra sgallettata della tua quasi ex moglie bambina. 
In Spagna si dice: quien con niños se acuesta, meao y cagao se levanta (mio padre che è un signore dice: quien con infantes se acuesta, excrementado amanece[emoji12] )


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Poi, anche la giudice stalkeri? Hai tutte le rotelle a posto, tu?


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Te la tiri da solo, bulletto da due soldi. Ci tocca tifare per quell'altra sgallettata della tua quasi ex moglie bambina.
> [emoji12] )


Be' vi faro' sapere,che vi devo di'..


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Poi, anche la giudice stalkeri? Hai tutte le rotelle a posto, tu?


Eh ??? Io non stalkero proprio nessuno,ci mancherebbe. E' che la gente che tiene il suo Facebook aperto non la capisco proprio..


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Eh ??? Io non stalkero proprio nessuno,ci mancherebbe. E' che la gente che tiene il suo Facebook aperto non la capisco proprio..


Continui a pensare di essere il più furbo ma intanto ti caghi adosso in attesa dell'audienza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

io se posso spremo un'arancia in favore di Martoriato.
Nel senso: si è sposato ad mentula canis, ma era in buona fede.
Ed è pur vero che ha tradito, ma è anche vero che la moglie era tale solo sulla carta.
Ora, il fallimento di un matrimonio è un fardello da portare in due: quando è finita, accanirsi nel non lasciare libero chi (e vabbè, qui c'è solo la versione di martoriato a fare fede, e manco riesce ad essere simpatico, ma quella abbiamo e di quella parliamo) abbiamo trascurato (e la trascuratezza descritta E' a parer mio un tradimento del matrimonio)
genera inevitabilmente rabbia.
Ma pure l'altra volta parlando con Martoriato, pur ribadendo che il fatto di essersi sposato ad mentula canis è sua esclusiva e grave responsabilità, effettivamente in lui rabbia tristezza ma anche un minimo di compassione per una donna che alla fine ha mostrato di avere una grande inadeguatezza alla vita adulta, è venuta fuori.
Logicamente la pretesa della controparte gli appare ingiusta e l'ingiustizia lo fa incazzare.
Se si sfoga un po' qui possiamo pure perdonarglielo.
O no?


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io se posso spremo un'arancia in favore di Martoriato.
> Nel senso: si è sposato ad mentula canis, ma era in buona fede.
> Ed è pur vero che ha tradito, ma è anche vero che la moglie era tale solo sulla carta.
> Ora, il fallimento di un matrimonio è un fardello da portare in due: quando è finita, accanirsi nel non lasciare libero chi (e vabbè, qui c'è solo la versione di martoriato a fare fede, e manco riesce ad essere simpatico, ma quella abbiamo e di quella parliamo) abbiamo trascurato (e la trascuratezza descritta E' a parer mio un tradimento del matrimonio)
> ...



Poteva usare altri termini verso la ex moglie.  Dopo tutto ha tradito lui, aspetta pure un figlio, un po' di pieta' per la ex no?????

Poi sto povero suocero........

Praticamente lui contesta la Legge che prevede che come coniuge aiuti finanziariamente lei che non ha lavoro. 

Poi 500 euro al mese non mi sembrano una cifra da capogiro.  Io spero il giudice li confermi.

Puo' solo sperare che passi il reddito di cittadinanza ahahahahah per la ex


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io se posso spremo un'arancia in favore di Martoriato.
> Nel senso: si è sposato ad mentula canis, ma era in buona fede.
> Ed è pur vero che ha tradito, ma è anche vero che la moglie era tale solo sulla carta.
> Ora, il fallimento di un matrimonio è un fardello da portare in due: quando è finita, accanirsi nel non lasciare libero chi (e vabbè, qui c'è solo la versione di martoriato a fare fede, e manco riesce ad essere simpatico, ma quella abbiamo e di quella parliamo) abbiamo trascurato (e la trascuratezza descritta E' a parer mio un tradimento del matrimonio)
> ...


Qua tutti abbiamo parlato incazzati e molto di altre persone, ma il livore, il rosicamento, la meschinità delle parole di Martoriato non le ho mai lette.


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Continui a pensare di essere il più furbo ma intanto ti caghi adosso in attesa dell'audienza.



Paura di cosa ? Mica mi trovo davanti un drago a due teste che sputa fiamme,che diamine. Tralaltro ho appena saputo che in realta' essendo la prima dopo la presidenziale io non sono tenuto a presentarmi,ma lo faro' lo stesso.


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Qua tutti abbiamo parlato incazzati e molto di altre persone, ma il livore, il rosicamento, la meschinità delle parole di Martoriato non le ho mai lette.


Mi sa che le avrai lette eccome,ma da delle donne,quindi si puo' sorvolare. Ma se le dice un uomo ah be' allora...:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poteva usare altri termini verso la ex moglie. Dopo tutto ha tradito lui, aspetta pure un figlio, un po' di pieta' per la ex no?????
> 
> Poi sto povero suocero........
> 
> ...


se non ricordo male la moglie sta facendo figurare che non ha reddito, ma in realtà lavora nell'azienda del paparino.
E fa viaggi e sciala e veste griffato e quant'altro. E nel frattempo si è fatta le sue storie pure lei, mica è lì a strapparsi le estention. Come ben sai, più hai soldi più è facile far figurare di non averne.
Comunque lui porello non ce la fa a suscitare simpatia. A dire il vero manco ci prova.


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Paura di cosa ? Mica mi trovo davanti un drago a due teste che sputa fiamme,che diamine. Tralaltro ho appena saputo che in realta' essendo la prima dopo la presidenziale io non sono tenuto a presentarmi,ma lo faro' lo stesso.


Che ti spilli i soldini. 
Sai; sei stato sfortunato. Se la tua ex trovata un altro che la voleva sposare aveva lei fretta di chiudere con te e non ti dava filo da torcere. Invece sei tu che hai fretta e allora paghi. Nella prossima reincarnazione ricordati che non lo prescrive il dottore, sposarsi.


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se non ricordo male la moglie sta facendo figurare che non ha reddito, ma in realtà lavora nell'azienda del paparino.


Correggo : nelle recentissime memorie depositate ha dichiarato di essere socia di una societa'ma che avendo appena iniziato a lavorare e data la crisi del settore sta guadagnando poco. Intanto il padre si e' appena preso un macchinone da spavento..alla faccia della crisi di settore.


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mi sa che le avrai lette eccome,ma da delle donne,quindi si puo' sorvolare. Ma se le dice un uomo ah be' allora...:unhappy:


Invece no. Con me sbagli. Da una donna mi fa vomitare lo stesso. Il tipo umano che le fa e le usa come forma mentis.


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Che ti spilli i soldini.
> Sai; sei stato sfortunato. Se la tua ex trovata un altro che la voleva sposare aveva lei fretta di chiudere con te e non ti dava filo da torcere. Invece sei tu che hai fretta e allora paghi. Nella prossima reincarnazione ricordati che non lo prescrive il dottore, sposarsi.


Le fu chiesto quanto voleva ancora un anno fa...e non ha mai risposto,per cosa credi che mi sia toccato andare in giudiziale. Se adesso fara' la sua richiesta vediamo quanto equilibrata potra' essere e poi che prenda i soldi e grazie e arrivederci. 

Sai cosa ? Qualche anno fa avevo a disposizione un po' di soldini. Spendevo e spandevo senza ritegno tanto il lavoro andava alla grande. I 5 stelle erano la norma e qualche volo in business me lo sono fatto, finche' dal 2009 in poi e' successo quello che e' successo e i soldini sono diminuiti per tutti,me compreso. Quest'anno poi tra avvocati ed economia che ancora stenta quando vado al supermercato sto attento anche all'euro. Ho venduto tutti i miei orologi e dovrei cambiare macchina,ma mi tengo la mia carrettona di 10 anni. 
E sai che riflessione ho fatto di recente ? Ricordo me esattamente 25 anni fa,andai al cinema a vedere Rocky,quel Rocky in cui lui perde soldi e tutto ma si ritrova l'affetto della sua famigla. Mi ricordo che uscii dal cinema e dissi alla mia ragazzina dell'epoca " eh ma che cavolo,ha perso tutti i soldi,che brutta fine " e lei mi rispose " si,ma ha trovato la felicita' ". Allora non capii quella frase perche' a 18 anni si e' un po' fighetti e scemi e basta,si capiscono poco i veri valori della vita,mentre oggi con tutto quello che mi sta succedendo capisco la lezione di vita che mi diede quella ragazzina. E oggi sono molto piu' felice di quando potevo permettermi i 5 stelle...:up:

Si ok,mi rode che usciro' da questa storia molto piu' povero,ma mi rendo conto che alla fine sono solo soldi. Purtorppo la mentalita' in cui sono cresciuto e l'educazione che ho ricevuto mi hanno sempre inculcato che i soldi sono tutto,ma mai come oggi mi sto rendendo conto che sono solo cazzate. O perlomeno lo sto imparando.


----------



## sienne (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mi sa che le avrai lette eccome,ma da delle donne,quindi si puo' sorvolare. Ma se le dice un uomo ah be' allora...:unhappy:



Ciao

se ti fa comodo, credilo pure. 
Ma non è un fattore di genere. È un fatto della persona che pronuncia tanto veleno ... ripetutamente. 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Bravo, sei felice; può permetterti più facilmente di diventare una bella persona.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> La giudice e' una giovane 35enne che fa molta vita da movida e grazie ai miei contatti mi sono fatto fatto un po' un idea della persona . Certo spiandola su facebook c'e' da mettersi le mani nei capelli ma si dice che sul lavoro sia irreprensibile e molto equilibrata. Per tutto il resto ti ringrazio e mi dispiace starti sul cazzo,ma come hai giustamente sottolineato tu non conosci me ne io conosco te,qui c'e' stato solo un uso di toni sbagliati,lo riconosco. Ergo il tono "punitivo" della rua risposta lascia il tempo che trova e credo avresti fatto piu' bella figurata a tenerlo per te,avvocato. Detto cio' avvocati,giudice e la mia ex moglie facciano pure quello che vogliono e reputino opportuno. La vita e' lunga :mexican:


Sei  proprio  martoriato non dagli altri però dalla tua capoccia, cresci un po' che sembri un venticinquenne sfanculato dal mondo :carneval:  O meglio da come ti poni dai questa idea


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se non ricordo male la moglie sta facendo figurare che non ha reddito, ma in realtà lavora nell'azienda del paparino.
> E fa viaggi e sciala e veste griffato e quant'altro. E nel frattempo si è fatta le sue storie pure lei, mica è lì a strapparsi le estention. Come ben sai, più hai soldi più è facile far figurare di non averne.
> Comunque lui porello non ce la fa a suscitare simpatia. A dire il vero manco ci prova.



Io mi immedesimo  nel genitore che aiuta la figlia, per i figli fai di tutto,  se non l'ha mai assunta ci sara' un motivo, mio cognato ha assunto la moglie 18 anni fa e non ha mai messo piede in negozio, un mio amico la figlia da oltre vent'anni, sempre senza lavorare,  per dare non solo stipendio ma una futura pensione.


Non credo che il suocero lo abbia fatto per dispetto alla figlia. 

Io credo che qualunque donna in quella situazione chiederebbe quanto le spetta per Legge.  

Che lei conduca una buona  vita senza di lui e' positivo, se trovera' un lavoro tutto rientrera'. IL giudice stesso la invitera' a cercarselo.  

Se lui e' sicuro che lei lavora per il padre, lo dichiari in tribunale.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Correggo : nelle recentissime memorie depositate ha dichiarato di essere socia di una societa'ma che avendo appena iniziato a lavorare e data la crisi del settore sta guadagnando poco. Intanto il padre si e' appena preso un macchinone da spavento..alla faccia della crisi di settore.


Ma tu hai sposato lei o il padre ? A me sembri un rosicone dei soldi dell'ex suocero caro il mio martoriato, ma si può vivere così ?:singleeye:


----------



## Martoriato (15 Maggio 2015)

Bimbe chiudo bottega e vado casa,passate un bel weekend :mexican:




( bimbe e' alla toscana,e' affettuoso,non prendetevela eh ! )


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io se posso spremo un'arancia in favore di Martoriato.
> Nel senso: si è sposato ad mentula canis, ma era in buona fede.
> Ed è pur vero che ha tradito, ma è anche vero che la moglie era tale solo sulla carta.
> Ora, il fallimento di un matrimonio è un fardello da portare in due: quando è finita, accanirsi nel non lasciare libero chi (e vabbè, qui c'è solo la versione di martoriato a fare fede, e manco riesce ad essere simpatico, ma quella abbiamo e di quella parliamo) abbiamo trascurato (e la trascuratezza descritta E' a parer mio un tradimento del matrimonio)
> ...


Quoto con furore uterino.


----------



## Ecate (17 Maggio 2015)

Sono d'accordo con sbriciolata 
aggiungo un consiglio a martoriato: lascia i discorsi su tua moglie il più al di fuori che puoi nel rapporto con la tua compagna.
la ex demoniaca, personificazione di tutto ciò che una compagna non deve essere e apostasi dei difetti femminili, è un archetipo comune nelle coppie come la tua; è pericolosissimo però.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Nella vita di tutti i giorni conta molto il modo di porgersi, e c'è anche il vantaggio che si vede il proprio interlocutore e si percepiscono espressioni e toni.
> Ancor più conta il modo di porgersi nel momento in cui si scrive in un forum (di qualunque genere) e si racconta la propria storia.
> Uno si fa un'idea da ciò che legge e non ha altri elementi.
> Ho letto il primo post e non è che mi abbia entusiasmato ma ho voluto attendere di capire qualcosa di più.
> ...


 Ti amo


----------



## Eratò (17 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti amo ��


Troppi "ti amo" a Stark ultimamente...ho detto


----------



## Martoriato (18 Maggio 2015)

Un saluto a tutte le mie ammiratrici,ho un lunedi' di fuoco e non ho tempo da dedicarvi,mi dispiace ! 

Un omaggio floreale :  rsetto:


----------



## Traccia (18 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io se posso spremo un'arancia in favore di Martoriato.
> Nel senso: si è sposato ad mentula canis, ma era in buona fede.
> Ed è pur vero che ha tradito, ma è anche vero che la moglie era tale solo sulla carta.
> Ora, il fallimento di un matrimonio è un fardello da portare in due: quando è finita, accanirsi nel non lasciare libero chi (e vabbè, qui c'è solo la versione di martoriato a fare fede, e manco riesce ad essere simpatico, ma quella abbiamo e di quella parliamo) abbiamo trascurato (e la trascuratezza descritta E' a parer mio un tradimento del matrimonio)
> ...


assolutamente si!


----------



## Martoriato (19 Maggio 2015)

Udienza fatta...ammappa che giornata lunga. Appena ho un attimo vi aggiorno. Non è di fatto cambiato nulla,se non che il giudice ha detto all'avvocato di lei " dica alla sua assistita che si muova a cercarsi un lavoro e viediamo di smetterla con questa giudiziale ridicola..." . Prossima udienza ? Tra 11 mesi !!!! E poi si stupiscono se alcuni ex mariti danno di testa e fanno quello che fanno..11 mesi !! Babba bia..
Eh vabbè,come si dice ho voluto la bicicletta ? E adesso.....:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Udienza fatta...ammappa che giornata lunga. Appena ho un attimo vi aggiorno. Non è di fatto cambiato nulla,se non che il giudice ha detto all'avvocato di lei " dica alla sua assistita che si muova a cercarsi un lavoro e viediamo di smetterla con questa giudiziale ridicola..." . Prossima udienza ? Tra 11 mesi !!!! *E poi si stupiscono se alcuni ex mariti danno di testa e fanno quello che fanno..11 mesi !!* Babba bia..
> Eh vabbè,come si dice ho voluto la bicicletta ? E adesso.....:singleeye:


A te garba parlare ops scrivere a vanvera :facepalm:


----------



## FataIgnorante (19 Maggio 2015)

Cazzo, un topic interessante!
Martoriato voglio vedere che fine fai. Fautore della Giudiziale come traditore comclamato. Epico!


----------



## Martoriato (19 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A te garba parlare ops scrivere a vanvera :facepalm:


Ma figurati. Ma se i tempi della giustizia sono questi...che paese ragazzi miei.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma figurati. Ma se i tempi della giustizia sono questi...che paese ragazzi miei.


allora facciamo il far west ? Boh anzi ariboh :singleeye:


----------



## Martoriato (19 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> allora facciamo il far west ? Boh anzi ariboh :singleeye:



Nel mio caso no e non lo farei mai neanche se mi riducessi a mangiare briciole di pane, ma capisco che se qualcuno perde i gangheri non è certo scusabile ma potrebbe essere comprensibile. Sempre tutto al condizionale ovviamente.

vabbe',comunque questa è stata la mia avventura,inutile continuare a raccontare altre quisquiglie e/o eventuali cattiverie e rimuginazioni. Arrivederci a tutti :up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Udienza fatta...ammappa che giornata lunga. Appena ho un attimo vi aggiorno. Non è di fatto cambiato nulla,se non che il giudice ha detto all'avvocato di lei " dica alla sua assistita che si muova a cercarsi un lavoro e viediamo di smetterla con questa giudiziale ridicola..." . Prossima udienza ? Tra 11 mesi !!!! E poi si stupiscono se alcuni ex mariti danno di testa e fanno quello che fanno..11 mesi !! Babba bia..
> Eh vabbè,come si dice ho voluto la bicicletta ? E adesso.....:singleeye:


Hai ragione sono colpa dei giudici i femminicidi
Tu sei un coglione ma vero anche!


----------



## drusilla (19 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Nel mio caso no e non lo farei mai neanche se mi riducessi a mangiare briciole di pane, ma capisco che se qualcuno perde i gangheri non è certo scusabile ma potrebbe essere comprensibile. Sempre tutto al condizionale ovviamente.
> 
> vabbe',comunque questa è stata la mia avventura,inutile continuare a raccontare altre quisquiglie e/o eventuali cattiverie e rimuginazioni. Arrivederci a tutti :up:


Vai in pace va (mai troppo presto)


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E poi si stupiscono se alcuni ex mariti danno di testa e fanno quello che fanno..11 mesi !! Babba bia.


Tu hai tutti i diritti a sfogarti, a pensare male della tua ex (che ricordiamo hai cornificato tu), a venire qui per cercare pareri, davvero hai tutti i diritti perché questo è lecito.

Ma certi concetti, figlio mio, puoi procedere a ficcarteli profondamente in culo.


----------



## passante (20 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Udienza fatta...ammappa che giornata lunga. Appena ho un attimo vi aggiorno. Non è di fatto cambiato nulla,se non che il giudice ha detto all'avvocato di lei " dica alla sua assistita che si muova a cercarsi un lavoro e viediamo di smetterla con questa giudiziale ridicola..." . Prossima udienza ? Tra 11 mesi !!!! *E poi si stupiscono se alcuni ex mariti danno di testa e fanno quello che fanno..*11 mesi !! Babba bia..
> Eh vabbè,come si dice ho voluto la bicicletta ? E adesso.....:singleeye:


ma sei fuori?


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Udienza fatta...ammappa che giornata lunga. Appena ho un attimo vi aggiorno. Non è di fatto cambiato nulla,se non che il giudice ha detto all'avvocato di lei " dica alla sua assistita che si muova a cercarsi un lavoro e viediamo di smetterla con questa giudiziale ridicola..." . Prossima udienza ? Tra 11 mesi !!!! E poi si stupiscono se alcuni ex mariti danno di testa e fanno quello che fanno..11 mesi !! Babba bia..
> Eh vabbè,come si dice ho voluto la bicicletta ? E adesso.....:singleeye:



:facepalm:

io c'ho provato... ma sei indifendibile


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Udienza fatta...ammappa che giornata lunga. Appena ho un attimo vi aggiorno. Non è di fatto cambiato nulla,se non che il giudice ha detto all'avvocato di lei " dica alla sua assistita che si muova a cercarsi un lavoro e viediamo di smetterla con questa giudiziale ridicola..." . Prossima udienza ? Tra 11 mesi !!!! E poi si stupiscono se alcuni ex mariti danno di testa e fanno quello che fanno..11 mesi !! Babba bia..
> Eh vabbè,come si dice ho voluto la bicicletta ? E adesso.....:singleeye:



i tempi lunghi della giustizia non c'entrano nulla con le menti squilibrate che usano la violenza (per finire in galera, si spera)
che poi se uno fosse appena un minimo equilibrato saprebbe appunto che i tempi dei tribunali sono lunghissimi, mica è una sorpresa


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Nel mio caso no e non lo farei mai neanche se mi riducessi a mangiare briciole di pane, ma capisco che se qualcuno perde i gangheri non è certo scusabile ma potrebbe essere comprensibile. Sempre tutto al condizionale ovviamente.
> 
> vabbe',comunque questa è stata la mia avventura,inutile continuare a raccontare altre quisquiglie e/o eventuali cattiverie e rimuginazioni. Arrivederci a tutti :up:


Ma comprensibile di che ?  :singleeye:


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inqualificabile
> Questo sei
> Spero che riesca a spillartene il doppio. E credimi non sono una donna vendicativa ma tu tiri fuori il peggio dalle persone


 Ma che ne sapete di quest uomo
Che ne sapiiamo dico io

Ha tradito e almeno ha avuto coraggio di chiudere 
Probabilmente ne parla così perché esaurito da atteggiamenti
Meglio invece parlare bene del coniuge e farsi una vita parallela invece vero
Il finto buonismo mi fa vomitare più delle parole incazzate di qsto uomo

Quanta ipocrisia


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2015)

Ho letto solo dopo altre farneticazioni di martoriato che io credo essere molto arrabbiato e un po coglione nel esprimere certi concetti
Poi è vero che ha tradito è che una così se l era presa e a suo tempo scelta 
Ma almeno ha chiuso e sentirli criticare X i toni quando qui dentro ognuno dovrebbe guardare un po' di più il proprio orto mi fa pensare

Come sempre poi a seconda se sei stato tradito o hai tradito cambino tanto i nostri giudizi (come umano che sia)
Però uno viene qui  a chiedere consiglio e parte il toto-moralone
eddai per quello ci sono i preti 
Uff.


----------



## Martoriato (31 Maggio 2015)

Carola grazie per la comprensione. Purtroppo pare che da queste parti non ci siano vie di mezzo,perche' se poi azzardi a mostrare empatia,perdono e comprensione verso il tuo/la tua ex ti becchi subito un " sei ancora innamorato/a !! ".


----------



## drusilla (31 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Carola grazie per la comprensione. Purtroppo pare che da queste parti non ci siano vie di mezzo,perche' se poi azzardi a mostrare empatia,perdono e comprensione verso il tuo/la tua ex ti becchi subito un " sei ancora innamorato/a !! ".


Non mi sembri proprio innamorato dalla ex. Ma ancora succube. Ti sei sfogato, va bene. Ma fa un passo avanti. Le persone non cambiano da un giorno al altro; te la sei sposata sapendo i suoi difetti. Magari hai creduto cambiasse. Di fatto non vi siete fatti del bene a vicenda. "Perdonala'  e faglielo capire. Magari fa un effetto benefico su di lei e di certo non fa male a te, mettere da parte il livore.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non mi sembri proprio innamorato dalla ex. Ma ancora succube. Ti sei sfogato, va bene. Ma fa un passo avanti. Le persone non cambiano da un giorno al altro; te la sei sposata sapendo i suoi difetti. Magari hai creduto cambiasse. Di fatto non vi siete fatti del bene a vicenda. "Perdonala'  e faglielo capire. Magari fa un effetto benefico su di lei e di certo non fa male a te, mettere da parte il livore.


Concordo :up:


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Luglio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Si sono io. Ma sai,non so se chiamarlo livore,diciamo che posso essere un tantino nervoso per l'udienza ma allo stesso tempo non vedo l'ora che inizi almeno gli si da una direzione perche' inutile dirlo uno vive con questa roba che ogni tanto torna fuori..e con questa situazione che ancora non e' definita. Per il resto 500 Euro al mese sono solo soldi,ma visto che la mia compagna aspetta un bambino sono 500 Euro che starebbero meglio in tasca a noi. Ma come ho gia' detto sono solo soldi,tutto il resto e' mal di testa e il saltuari incazzi che a stare a sentire qua non devo permettermi di avere perche' io sono il killer,il colpevole,l'assassino. E' colpa mia,l'errore l'ho fatto io etc etc,ero venuto qui a chiedere come si svolgesse l'udienza e solo Nausicaa ( di cui ricordo ancora la cortesia nell'altra sezione) si e' degnata di rispondermi. Va bene cosi'.


Mi sa che te l'avevo già scritto : ma non riesci - tu e la tua compagna - a capire che quei soldi sono DOVUTI, che tu prima di lei avevi una vita e che, se hai fatto certe scelte, è GIUSTO pagarne i costi ? 
'Paga e sorridi', dicono dalle mie parti...


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Luglio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Io ho tradito,io ho rotto il vaso,pago e mi tengo i cocci. Tutto sommato questa separazione mi sta dando una grande lezione di vita e ne sono felicissimo. Per il resto la vita e' lunga,sara' quel che sara'..


Perfetto.


----------



## sheldon (31 Luglio 2015)

*Martoriato*

Cambia nick in :"ME la sono cercata".ovvio che lei sia arrabbiata,ovvio che tu preferisca spendere i 500 per la nuova famiglia,ovvio che lei sia ancora di piu' arrabbiata.


----------



## Martoriato (3 Agosto 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> Cambia nick in :"ME la sono cercata".ovvio che lei sia arrabbiata,ovvio che tu preferisca spendere i 500 per la nuova famiglia,ovvio che lei sia ancora di piu' arrabbiata.


D'accordo su tutta la linea. Permettimi di aggiungere : ovvio che lei rimarra' cornuta e mazziata.


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutta la linea. Permettimi di aggiungere : ovvio che lei rimarra' cornuta e mazziata.


Come va? L'avete fatta l'udienza? Tua compagna ha partorito?


----------



## Martoriato (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Come va? L'avete fatta l'udienza? Tua compagna ha partorito?


Carissima come stai :up:? Ancora 2 mesi e divento papa',per il momento quando anche solo prendo in braccio le tutine che ci hanno regalato gia' tremo e mi viene da piangere dall'emozione.

Udienza fatta. Giudice donna molto in gamba,mi ha chiesto piu' volte se avessi qualche pagamento in corso per ridurre il mantenimento ma purtroppo ho dei pagamenti in corso che per questioni di strategie a lungo termine non posso produrre. La mia signora non si e' presentata e nemmeno il suo avvocato lo ha fatto,ha dato l'incarico ad un giovane avvocato dello studio che non si era manco studiato la pratica e ha sfarfugliato la pappardella pronta. Alla fine il giudice fa " scordatevi entrambi l'addebito,non venite a romperci le scatole con queste storie,e lei ( rivolto all'avvocato di lei ) dica alla signora che si sbrighi a trovare un lavoro e chiudete questa faccenda alla svelta,altro che giudiziale". Alche' io alzo la mano e il giudice mi urla " cosa vuole lei ????!!" e io dico " posso dire una cosa ? " " Ha esattamente 30 secondi" " Io avevo chiesto ben 3 volte la consensuale ma non ho mai ottenuto risposta" .Finita cosi',purtroppo il mantenimento continua ma adesso comincia la parte piu' schifosa in cui si producono le memorie,i testimoni etc etc. Prossima udienza nel 2016....... Mi pare di aver percepito che i tribunali in questi casi abbiano poca voglia di dare retta a voglie di vendette varie della gente,purtroppo pero' ci sono delle leggi e alcuni avvocati le fanno applicare...mah. Andiamo avanti e si vedra'. Ho anche chiuso un paio di amicizie di vecchissima data che improvvisamente si sono schierati per la mia ex,cose che capitano,si sa. 

Non ringrazio mai abbastanza la mia buona stella per non aver avuto figli con questa donna....ma quanto fortunato sono ? Mamma mia...


----------



## free (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Come va? L'avete fatta l'udienza? Tua compagna ha partorito?


mi unisco alle curiosità varie ed eventuali

ops, vedo che ha risposto
in bocca la lupo!


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Carissima come stai :up:? Ancora 2 mesi e divento papa',per il momento quando anche solo prendo in braccio le tutine che ci hanno regalato gia' tremo e mi viene da piangere dall'emozione.
> 
> Udienza fatta. Giudice donna molto in gamba,mi ha chiesto piu' volte se avessi qualche pagamento in corso per ridurre il mantenimento ma purtroppo ho dei pagamenti in corso che per questioni di strategie a lungo termine non posso produrre. La mia signora non si e' presentata e nemmeno il suo avvocato lo ha fatto,ha dato l'incarico ad un giovane avvocato dello studio che non si era manco studiato la pratica e ha sfarfugliato la pappardella pronta. Alla fine il giudice fa " scordatevi entrambi l'addebito,non venite a romperci le scatole con queste storie,e lei ( rivolto all'avvocato di lei ) dica alla signora che si sbrighi a trovare un lavoro e chiudete questa faccenda alla svelta,altro che giudiziale". Alche' io alzo la mano e il giudice mi urla " cosa vuole lei ????!!" e io dico " posso dire una cosa ? " " Ha esattamente 30 secondi" " Io avevo chiesto ben 3 volte la consensuale ma non ho mai ottenuto risposta" alche' mi ha messo a tacere subito e ha pensato ai fatti suoi. Finita cosi',purtroppo il mantenimento continua ma adesso comincia la parte piu' schifosa in cui si producono le memorie,i testimoni etc etc. Prossima udienza nel 2016....... Mi pare di aver percepito che i tribunali in questi casi abbiano poca voglia di dare retta a voglie di vendette varie della gente,purtroppo pero' ci sono delle leggi e alcuni avvocati le fanno applicare...mah.


Può essere che anche la tua ex cambi opinione viste le risposte della giudice e la finisce... Te lo auguro, così ti godi il bimbo che sta per nascere in serenità. Gli avvocati ci "mangiano" sulle giudiziali e gli conviene. In bocca al lupo


----------



## Martoriato (3 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Può essere che anche la tua ex cambi opinione viste le risposte della giudice e la finisce... Te lo auguro, così ti godi il bimbo che sta per nascere in serenità. Gli avvocati ci "mangiano" sulle giudiziali e gli conviene. In bocca al lupo



Mah..a vedere quel popo' di memorie che hanno presentato direi tutto il contrario,ma come ha detto un mio carissimo amico avvocato che conosce bene il modus operandi dell'avvocato della signora mi ha detto di lasciarlo cantare che e' uno che si inventa un sacco di cavolate che poi vengono smontate come nulla. E conoscendo la mia ex no,ha troppo veleno in corpo e vive troppo una vita da Barbie tra aperitivi e locali notturni,difficile che guardi dentro di se e dica basta,perche' dentro di se ha il buio e il marcio,molto piu' facile la leggerezza da aperitivo ed una conclamata dipendenza da whattsap......:facepalm:.

Il bimbo scalcia e i nonni stanno gia' ringiovanendo all'idea di diventare tali,anche questa e' una gioia incredibile.


----------



## epitaph (3 Agosto 2015)

'sera
Ho letto tutta la discussione. Mi sono fatto un'idea, che potrà corrispondere più o meno alla realtà (non tutto viene detto in un forum, fortunatamente) ma che non è l'oggetto del mio intervento. Quello che invece mi ha colpito è leggere i giudizi e le critiche anche pesanti, di persone che, per quel che leggo, dovrebbero avere anche una certa esperienza di vita, ma ritengono di poter emettere sentenze dopo due o tre messaggi letti e magari anche distrattamente...
Se ci fate caso "Martoriato" ha aperto la discussione chiedendo una informazione: verificate nelle prime pagine (ma anche nelle successive) chi e quanti post hanno dato una risposta alla domanda; nel mezzo c'è di tutto: retorica da quattro soldi, giudizi affrettati (eufemismo), presunzione, luoghi comuni...
Fortunatamente ci sono anche persone "normali" che non hanno come unico interesse quello di sfoggiare il meglio del loro collaudato repertorio, ma cercano di dare un consiglio disinteressato e magari utile.

Il mio pensiero è che "Martoriato" ha probabilmente fatto una scelta (forse in parte anche di interesse) quando ancora non aveva la maturità per farla. Adesso ne ha sicuramente di più.
La ex moglie e la situazione tra loro non la conosce nessuno qui: ci rimettiamo alla descrizione che ce ne fa lui e cerchiamo di intuire e immaginare i profili della coppia: il limite è evidente, e pertanto ogni persona normalmente dotata di intelligenza e buonsenso dovrebbe tenerne conto prima di farsi portatrice di verità o emettere verdetti a volte decisamente offensivi.

Tutti conosciamo questo detto: "... _l'ignorante sa molto, l'intelligente sa poco, il saggio non sa niente e l'imbecille sa sempre tutto... " _E tu, quanti messaggi hai scritto?

Buona notte._

_


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> .
> 
> Il bimbo scalcia e i nonni stanno gia' ringiovanendo all'idea di diventare tali,anche questa e' una gioia incredibile.


tantissimi auguri 
se ti va facci
 sapere quando nasce


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> 'sera
> Ho letto tutta la discussione. Mi sono fatto un'idea, che potrà corrispondere più o meno alla realtà (non tutto viene detto in un forum, fortunatamente) ma che non è l'oggetto del mio intervento. Quello che invece mi ha colpito è leggere i giudizi e le critiche anche pesanti, di persone che, per quel che leggo, dovrebbero avere anche una certa esperienza di vita, ma ritengono di poter emettere sentenze dopo due o tre messaggi letti e magari anche distrattamente...
> Se ci fate caso "Martoriato" ha aperto la discussione chiedendo una informazione: verificate nelle prime pagine (ma anche nelle successive) chi e quanti post hanno dato una risposta alla domanda; nel mezzo c'è di tutto: retorica da quattro soldi, giudizi affrettati (eufemismo), presunzione, luoghi comuni...
> Fortunatamente ci sono anche persone "normali" che non hanno come unico interesse quello di sfoggiare il meglio del loro collaudato repertorio, ma cercano di dare un consiglio disinteressato e magari utile.
> ...


D'accordissimo con te su un certo andazzo generale ("retorica da quattro soldi, giudizi affrettati (eufemismo), presunzione, luoghi comuni"), però Martoriato non s'è presentato nel migliore dei modi, compiacendosi più di una volta d'aver tradito e lasciato sua moglie (che s'è pur sempre scelto) e lamentandosi più volte delle inevitabili conseguenze di carattere patrimoniale...


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordissimo con te su un certo andazzo generale ("retorica da quattro soldi, giudizi affrettati (eufemismo), presunzione, luoghi comuni"), però Martoriato non s'è presentato nel migliore dei modi, compiacendosi più di una volta d'aver tradito e lasciato sua moglie (che s'è pur sempre scelto) e lamentandosi più volte delle inevitabili conseguenze di carattere patrimoniale...


tuttavia il consiglio di lasciare viene distribuito largamente ai traditori...lui l'ha fatto epperò non va bene perchè ne è contento?


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> tuttavia il consiglio di lasciare viene distribuito largamente ai traditori...lui l'ha fatto epperò non va bene perchè ne è contento?


Non va bene perchè a mio parere se n'è compiaciuto un pò troppo.
Considerando che l'ha tradita e scaricata diciamo che non è il massimo.
L'ex moglie sarà pure 'na stronza (o almeno lui così la dipinge) ma insomma, dài...


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non va bene perchè a mio parere se n'è compiaciuto un pò troppo.
> Considerando che l'ha tradita e scaricata diciamo che non è il massimo.
> L'ex moglie sarà pure 'na stronza (o almeno lui così la dipinge) ma insomma, dài...


bè, non li conosciamo...secondo me potrebbe essere semplicemente che non erano una coppia ben assortita, non avrebbero potuto andare d'accordo  e tenere in piedi un matrimonio
poi lui mi sembra compiaciuto anche perchè sta per diventare padre per la prima volta, non è una cosa da poco (e non dipende dalla ex)


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> bè, non li conosciamo...secondo me potrebbe essere semplicemente che non erano una coppia ben assortita, non avrebbero potuto andare d'accordo  e tenere in piedi un matrimonio


D'accordo ma non è questo il punto.
L'ha tradita, l'ha mollata e ci sputa pure sopra...



free ha detto:


> poi lui mi sembra compiaciuto anche perchè sta per diventare padre per la prima volta, non è una cosa da poco (e non dipende dalla ex)


Il compiacimento per l'imminente paternità non c'entra nulla...


----------



## Martoriato (4 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non va bene perchè a mio parere se n'è compiaciuto un pò troppo.
> Considerando che l'ha tradita e scaricata diciamo che non è il massimo.
> L'ex moglie sarà pure 'na stronza (o almeno lui così la dipinge) ma insomma, dài...


Sicuramente all'inizio mi e' mancata per cosi' dire "l'eleganza" del tutto e sicuramente la frustrazione per questo stupido provvedimento del tribunale e soprattutto l'attesa dell'udienza mi hanno caricato di rabbia mista ad ansia. 
La cosa piu' triste se vogliamo e' stata che a tratti ho perso di vista la cosa piu' importante : l'aver trovato il vero amore,l'essere riuscito a creare un progetto di vita comune con una donna speciale,aver avuto il coraggio di "cambiare" . Non mi merito nessuna pacca sulla spalla e nessuna coppa per averlo fatto,ho lasciato una scia di dolore che per molti ( me,la mia compagna e l'ex marito della mia compagna) e' passata,per molti ma non per tutti purtroppo.
Tornando all'ex marito della mia compagna : la settimana scorsa hanno firmato il divorzio breve,lui si risposera' a settembre. Non si parlavano da 2 anni,una firma e congratulazioni per il pancione. E' stato un signore.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Agosto 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sicuramente all'inizio mi e' mancata per cosi' dire "l'eleganza" del tutto e sicuramente la frustrazione per questo stupido provvedimento del tribunale e soprattutto l'attesa dell'udienza mi hanno caricato di rabbia mista ad ansia.
> La cosa piu' triste se vogliamo e' stata che a tratti ho perso di vista la cosa piu' importante : l'aver trovato il vero amore,l'essere riuscito a creare un progetto di vita comune con una donna speciale,aver avuto il coraggio di "cambiare" . Non mi merito nessuna pacca sulla spalla e nessuna coppa per averlo fatto,ho lasciato una scia di dolore che per molti ( me,la mia compagna e l'ex marito della mia compagna) e' passata,per molti ma non per tutti purtroppo.
> Tornando all'ex marito della mia compagna : la settimana scorsa hanno firmato il divorzio breve,lui si risposera' a settembre. Non si parlavano da 2 anni,una firma e congratulazioni per il pancione. E' stato un signore.


Benissimo.
Anche a me andò - più o meno - così.
Rapida consensuale (anche se la mia ex moglie sapeva da una vita della mia relazione clandestina) e via.
Però anche la mia ex moglie, da un certo punto in poi, e comunque da quando le era ormai chiarissimo che io 'c'ero ma non c'ero', trovò un altro compagno con il quale ha fatto poi due figlie.
Questo per dire che magari l'ex della tua compagna è certamente un signore, ma SICURAMENTE questa 'signorilità' è parecchio agevolata dall'avere qualcun altro al proprio fianco.
C'è chi non ce l'ha, perchè magari aveva puntato tutto sull'ex e non si dà pace, è molto difficile che accetti con signorilità e serenità certe situazioni. Ed è assolutamente comprensibile che sia così.


----------



## Martoriato (4 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo per dire che magari l'ex della tua compagna è certamente un signore, ma SICURAMENTE questa 'signorilità' è parecchio agevolata dall'avere qualcun altro al proprio fianco.
> C'è chi non ce l'ha, perchè magari aveva puntato tutto sull'ex e non si dà pace, è molto difficile che accetti con signorilità e serenità certe situazioni. Ed è assolutamente comprensibile che sia così.


Verissimo,e' quello che sostiente la mia compagna riguardo al suo ex marito. Ed in effetti ho visto due zie fare cosi',ovvero una volta trovato il nuovo compagno hanno smesso di cercare il marito con gli alimenti. Ed e' quello che sa anche il mio avvocato,succede sempre cosi'. Ma ahime' qui siamo di fronte a un caso molto molto grave di totale distimia e coazione a ripetere,la strada (per lei) e' tutta in salita. Nessuno dovrebbe vivere cosi'...:facepalm:


----------



## Eratò (4 Agosto 2015)

Ogni volta che leggo questo 3d mi viene il medesimo pensiero : sparlare della propria ex è  brutto e siamo d'accordo, tradire e lasciare per un altra e per o più aspettare un figlio da lei deve essere una bella ferita per la ex e non lo mettiamo in dubbio. Ma passare il resto della propria vita da cornuta ferita indiavolata bugiarda pur di fargliela pagare è normale? Si è innamorato di un altra lui e lei,l'attuale compagna si è innamorata di lui... E come si fa a controllarlo questo? E come si fa a punirlo con pratiche infinite per essersi disinnamorato della ex? E farsene una ragione no? E provare a smaltire il veleno per stare meglio dopo? E i soldi riparano alla sofferenza di essere stati traditi? Come se si potesse riparare alla sofferenza solo coi soldi... Ad un certo punto bisogna pure smaltire e partire daccapo....


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ogni volta che leggo questo 3d mi viene il medesimo pensiero : sparlare della propria ex è  brutto e siamo d'accordo, tradire e lasciare per un altra e per o più aspettare un figlio da lei deve essere una bella ferita per la ex e non lo mettiamo in dubbio. Ma passare il resto della propria vita da cornuta ferita indiavolata bugiarda pur di fargliela pagare è normale? Si è innamorato di un altra lui e lei,l'attuale compagna si è innamorata di lui... E come si fa a controllarlo questo? E come si fa a punirlo con pratiche infinite per essersi disinnamorato della ex? E farsene una ragione no? E provare a smaltire il veleno per stare meglio dopo? E i soldi riparano alla sofferenza di essere stati traditi? Come se si potesse riparare alla sofferenza solo coi soldi... Ad un certo punto bisogna pure smaltire e partire daccapo....



Ciao

le passerà. 
È trascorso solo un anno e nel mentre sono accadute altre vicende. 
A sentire lui come ne parla ... il veleno scorre in entrambi ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ogni volta che leggo questo 3d mi viene il medesimo pensiero : sparlare della propria ex è  brutto e siamo d'accordo, tradire e lasciare per un altra e per o più aspettare un figlio da lei deve essere una bella ferita per la ex e non lo mettiamo in dubbio. Ma passare il resto della propria vita da cornuta ferita indiavolata bugiarda pur di fargliela pagare è normale? Si è innamorato di un altra lui e lei,l'attuale compagna si è innamorata di lui... E come si fa a controllarlo questo? E come si fa a punirlo con pratiche infinite per essersi disinnamorato della ex? E farsene una ragione no? E provare a smaltire il veleno per stare meglio dopo? E i soldi riparano alla sofferenza di essere stati traditi? Come se si potesse riparare alla sofferenza solo coi soldi... Ad un certo punto bisogna pure smaltire e partire daccapo....


Con il tempo se ne faranno  una ragione entrambi: lei non resterà aggrappata  a rancori infiniti, lui smaltirà la rabbia nei confronti di lei. Sotto certi aspetti assomiglia molto alla storia dei miei amici che si sono separati a giugno, separazione consensuale. Lei ancora ferita perché lui l'ha lasciata per un altra, lui incazzato perché gli deve pagarti alimenti assegnati dal giudice peraltro molto esigui, perché pensava che lei vi avrebbe rinunciato ( per quanto lei non avesse mai fatto cenno a questa possibilità ) Smaltiranno anche loro con il tempo.


----------



## Martoriato (4 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> È trascorso solo un anno e nel mentre sono accadute altre vicende.


Sono due dalla separazione di fatto,uno e mezzo di cartacce e avvocati. 2 anni non e' poco...bah..:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ogni volta che leggo questo 3d mi viene il medesimo pensiero : sparlare della propria ex è  brutto e siamo d'accordo, tradire e lasciare per un altra e per o più aspettare un figlio da lei deve essere una bella ferita per la ex e non lo mettiamo in dubbio. Ma passare il resto della propria vita da cornuta ferita indiavolata bugiarda pur di fargliela pagare è normale? Si è innamorato di un altra lui e lei,l'attuale compagna si è innamorata di lui... E come si fa a controllarlo questo? E come si fa a punirlo con pratiche infinite per essersi disinnamorato della ex? E farsene una ragione no? E provare a smaltire il veleno per stare meglio dopo? E i soldi riparano alla sofferenza di essere stati traditi? Come se si potesse riparare alla sofferenza solo coi soldi... Ad un certo punto bisogna pure smaltire e partire daccapo....


Quoto anche le virgole.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sono due dalla separazione di fatto,uno e mezzo di cartacce e avvocati. 2 anni non e' poco...bah..:unhappy:


infatti non è poco. 
pensa a goderti l'arrivo del tuo bimbo/a


----------



## Martoriato (6 Agosto 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti non è poco.
> pensa a goderti l'arrivo del tuo bimbo/a


Altra eco oggi. Il bestiolino va ormai per 1.8kg e la mia compagna ( leggasi moglie illegale visto che ci siamo comunque gia' sposati illegalmente ) da oggi e' in congedo. 


Devo dire che questo topic sta diventando informativo anche dal punto di vista legale oltre che "psicologico" . Mi fa piacere informare su come vadano le cose in questi casi. Per un bel po' pero' non avro' nulla da dire e alla controparte non resta che cucciare il mantenimento. E come ha detto il mio avvocato prima dell'udienza nel 2016 verranno a battere cassa visto che il sentore e' quello di beccarsi il due di picche dal tribunale...:unhappy:. Si vedra' :up:


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Altra eco oggi. Il bestiolino va ormai per 1.8kg e la mia compagna ( leggasi moglie illegale visto che* ci siamo comunque gia' sposati illegalmente *) da oggi e' in congedo.
> 
> 
> Devo dire che questo topic sta diventando informativo anche dal punto di vista legale oltre che "psicologico" . Mi fa piacere informare su come vadano le cose in questi casi. Per un bel po' pero' non avro' nulla da dire e alla controparte non resta che cucciare il mantenimento. E come ha detto il mio avvocato prima dell'udienza nel 2016 verranno a battere cassa visto che il sentore e' quello di beccarsi il due di picche dal tribunale...:unhappy:. Si vedra' :up:


in che senso? all'estero?


----------



## Martoriato (7 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> in che senso? all'estero?



:up:


----------



## Martoriato (6 Settembre 2015)

Ehila',come andiamo ? Rientrati tutti dalle ferie ?


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ehila',come andiamo ? Rientrati tutti dalle ferie ?


e tu come va?
e il piccino?


----------



## Martoriato (6 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> e tu come va?
> e il piccino?



Il piccino scalcia un po' di meno perche' ha sempre meno spazio ma scalcia,ormai manca un mese. Ogni tanto con la mia compagna ci guardiamo e ci rendiamo conto che sta per accadere davvero. Un po' di ansia da parte mia dovuta anche agli ultimi atti degli avvocati che ovviamente generano molto stress,ma per quello bastano un paio di giorni e si metabolizza.Come ha detto mio zio due sere fa ( condendo il tutto con parolacce e bestemmie che vi risparmio :rotfl: ): " ci sono i presupposti perche' quella ti rompa i cogxxioni finche' campi,svolta pagina e pensa a te,la tua compagna e tuo figlio, e non portare queste cazzate in mezzo a voi tre,ti parlo da uno che ha 65 anni e ne ha viste di tutti i colori. Ti arrivano le comunicazioni dell'avvocato ? Digli di non romperti i coxxioni che lo stai pagando apposta perche' se ne occupi lui e che ti chiami solo quando deve dirti cose serie . "
Filosofia spiccia ma efficace.

Adesso pensiamo al piccino,sicuramente quando me lo metteranno in braccio sapro' applicare meglio questa filosofia. Ho ancora qualche giorno di ferie e mi sto dando da fare a casa.


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Il piccino scalcia un po' di meno perche' ha sempre meno spazio ma scalcia,ormai manca un mese. Ogni tanto con la mia compagna ci guardiamo e ci rendiamo conto che sta per accadere davvero. Un po' di ansia da parte mia dovuta anche agli ultimi atti degli avvocati che ovviamente generano molto stress,ma per quello bastano un paio di giorni e si metabolizza.Come ha detto mio zio due sere fa ( condendo il tutto con parolacce e bestemmie che vi risparmio :rotfl: ): " ci sono i presupposti perche' quella ti rompa i cogxxioni finche' campi,svolta pagina e pensa a te,la tua compagna e tuo figlio, e non portare queste cazzate in mezzo a voi tre,ti parlo da uno che ha 65 anni e ne ha viste di tutti i colori. Ti arrivano le comunicazioni dell'avvocato ? Digli di non romperti i coxxioni che lo stai pagando apposta perche' se ne occupi lui e che ti chiami solo quando deve dirti cose serie . "
> Filosofia spiccia ma efficace.
> 
> Adesso pensiamo al piccino,sicuramente quando me lo metteranno in braccio sapro' applicare meglio questa filosofia. Ho ancora qualche giorno di ferie e mi sto dando da fare a casa.


ma no sii ottimista
vedrai che non appena 
nascerà il bambino andrà tutto bene
non credo ti farà ancora guerra
ed in ogni caso tu avrai 
una marcia in più per affrontare tutto
auguri


----------



## Martoriato (6 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non credo ti farà ancora guerra
> ed in ogni caso tu avrai
> una marcia in più per affrontare tutto
> auguri



Dalle carte della settimana scorsa mi pare che la voglia di guerra ci sia piu' che mai,ma come dici tu avro' una marcia in piu'. E comunque si,bisogna essere ottimisti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Dalle carte della settimana scorsa mi pare che la voglia di guerra ci sia piu' che mai,ma come dici tu avro' una marcia in piu'. E comunque si,bisogna essere ottimisti.


Il mio traditore preferito! In bocca al lupo per tutto. Non ci lasciare mi raccomando che qua abbiamo bisogno di lieti eventi!


----------



## Martoriato (7 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il mio traditore preferito! In bocca al lupo per tutto. Non ci lasciare mi raccomando che qua abbiamo bisogno di lieti eventi!


Non manchero',oggi entriamo ufficialmente nel conto alla rovescia delle 4 settimane...un po' di cagarella...

E oggi ho passato tutto il giorno con un folle dolore alla gambe,regalino dello stress che ho avuto per questi giorni a spulciare carte di avvocati avversari,un bello spurgo finito sulle mie povere gambe. E pensare che c'e' chi se ne fotte,beati loro,io sempre troppo cervellotico...:unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (7 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Non manchero',oggi entriamo ufficialmente nel conto alla rovescia delle 4 settimane...un po' di cagarella...
> 
> E oggi ho passato tutto il giorno con un folle dolore alla gambe,regalino dello stress che ho avuto per questi giorni a spulciare carte di avvocati avversari,un bello spurgo finito sulle mie povere gambe. E pensare che c'e' chi se ne fotte,beati loro,io sempre troppo cervellotico...:unhappy:


fra poco tempo per te
conteranno solo tre parole
nanna, pappa, e cacca:carneval:
stai sereno... per quanto possibile


----------



## Eratò (8 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> fra poco tempo per te
> conteranno solo tre parole
> nanna, pappa, e cacca:carneval:
> stai sereno... per quanto possibile


Ahahaha...Grande Flavia!


----------



## LDS (4 Novembre 2015)

allora è nato?


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> allora è nato?


http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/22691-sono-papa


----------



## Martoriato (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ehila',come andiamo ? Ogni tanto passo di qui e vedo che e' tutto regolare ( piu' o meno dai...)

Spero stiate tutte bene,il pupo comincia a sorridere e gongolare e ammetto che quando non c'e' la mamma in giro mi si riempiono gli occhi di lacrime di felicita'. E quando non sono a casa spulcio continuamente il telefono per vedere le sue foto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Dicembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ehila',come andiamo ? Ogni tanto passo di qui e vedo che e' tutto regolare ( piu' o meno dai...)
> 
> Spero stiate tutte bene,il pupo comincia a sorridere e gongolare e ammetto che quando non c'e' la mamma in giro mi si riempiono gli occhi di lacrime di felicita'. E quando non sono a casa spulcio continuamente il telefono per vedere le sue foto...


Bella Marty!!!!
che immagine tenera.
Un abbraccio a te e un bacio al pupo.
Mi raccomando coccola la mamma!


----------



## Martoriato (2 Gennaio 2016)

Ed eccoci a gennaio. Ancora 3 mesi di mantenimento e finalmente l'udienza in cui la signora DEVE presentarsi,non come l'ultima volta. Speriamo bene perché 500 euro al mese alla principessa che fa finta di non lavorare mentre io ho un bebè cominciano a pesare..


----------



## Horny (2 Gennaio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ed eccoci a gennaio. Ancora 3 mesi di mantenimento e finalmente l'udienza in cui la signora DEVE presentarsi,non come l'ultima volta. Speriamo bene perché 500 euro al mese alla principessa che fa finta di non lavorare mentre io ho un bebè cominciano a pesare..


ti faccio i miei migliori auguri


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ed eccoci a gennaio. Ancora 3 mesi di mantenimento e finalmente l'udienza in cui la signora DEVE presentarsi,non come l'ultima volta. Speriamo bene perché 500 euro al mese alla principessa che fa finta di non lavorare mentre io ho un bebè cominciano a pesare..



Auguroni Marty. Un bacio alla creatura. Forza dai.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Gennaio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ed eccoci a gennaio. Ancora 3 mesi di mantenimento e finalmente l'udienza in cui la signora DEVE presentarsi,non come l'ultima volta. Speriamo bene perché 500 euro al mese alla principessa che fa finta di non lavorare mentre io ho un bebè cominciano a pesare..


Il tuo avvocato ne sarà sicuramente al corrente...
http://www.retenews24.it/divorzio-niente-mantenimentose-la-donna-puo-lavorare/


----------



## Martoriato (12 Gennaio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il tuo avvocato ne sarà sicuramente al corrente...
> http://www.retenews24.it/divorzio-niente-mantenimentose-la-donna-puo-lavorare/


Grazie ! Molto interessante. Sicuramente il mio avvocato ne è al corrente ma per il momento teniamo il profilo basso perché quelli hanno presentato una valanga di prove,documenti e testimoni contro di me,quindi si vedrà. Sapevo anche che se la donna può lavorare ( e mia moglie ha sempre lavorato facendo anche PACCHI di soldi) non avrà diritto ad assegno divorzile.


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Grazie ! Molto interessante. Sicuramente il mio avvocato ne è al corrente ma per il momento teniamo il profilo basso perché quelli hanno presentato una valanga di prove,documenti e testimoni contro di me,quindi si vedrà. Sapevo anche che se la donna può lavorare ( e mia moglie ha sempre lavorato facendo anche PACCHI di soldi) non avrà diritto ad assegno


Pero' quello e' disoccupato, che poteva imporre il giudice???????

E' LOGICO che non passi niente.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' quello e' disoccupato, che poteva imporre il giudice???????
> 
> E' LOGICO che non passi niente.


Quella che ho riportato è solo una fra tante, quello che è importante notare è che l'orientamento sta fortunatamente cambiando :

http://news.avvocatoandreani.it/art...8.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quella che ho riportato è solo una fra tante, quello che è importante notare è che l'orientamento sta fortunatamente cambiando :
> 
> http://news.avvocatoandreani.it/art...8.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



Te lo auguro ma la vedo dura se lei non lavora.


----------



## Martoriato (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' quello e' disoccupato, che poteva imporre il giudice???????
> 
> E' LOGICO che non passi niente.


be' fino a qualche anno fa se eri disoccupato il giudice ti diceva di alzare il sedere e andare a lavorare per mantenere l'eventuale signora. Oggi i tempi stanno cambiando,non è ormai cosa rara sentire il giudice dire alla signora di rimboccarsi le maniche e darsi da fare.
Comunque sia meglio sempre aspettarsi il peggio va',così si è preparati. Ma per come sono tranquillo e felice adesso che si prendesse pure tutto e tanti saluti,io lunedì ho vaccinato mio figlio e l'ho consolato mettendo le mie guance vicino alle sue per asciugargli le lacrime,nessuna moneta potrebbe mai comprare tutto questo..


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> be' fino a qualche anno fa se eri disoccupato il giudice ti diceva di alzare il sedere e andare a lavorare per mantenere l'eventuale signora. Oggi i tempi stanno cambiando,non è ormai cosa rara sentire il giudice dire alla signora di rimboccarsi le maniche e darsi da fare.
> Comunque sia meglio sempre aspettarsi il peggio va',così si è preparati. Ma per come sono tranquillo e felice adesso che si prendesse pure tutto e tanti saluti,io lunedì ho vaccinato mio figlio e l'ho consolato mettendo le mie guance vicino alle sue per asciugargli le lacrime,nessuna moneta potrebbe mai comprare tutto questo..



*Bello, e so di cosa parli, una bimba operata tantissime volte nel primo anno di vita,  quindi goditi la felicita' e fregatene del giudice e pensa a goderti ogni attimo di felicita' di tuo figlio.*


----------

